# Les crises de nioubitude aïgue



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

Parfois nos forums sont atteints de crise de nioubitude aiguë. 
Pas ici, pas au bar. Ici, des nioubies, y'en a toujours de nouveaux, et tellement de vieux nioubes.
Non, ailleurs, dans ce monde virtuel ignoré de beaucoup d'entre vous, dans nos forums techniques.
Un nioubie de forums techniques, c'est jamais très méchant. C'est surtout fatiguant.
Depuis quelques semaines, les forums sont remplis de posts que tu lis en te disant que tu ferais mieux de faire autre chose.
Par exemple, le 114ème nioube qui s'inscrit exprès pour poser sa question existentielle : j'ai un PC, mais je voudrais installer OSX dessus, comme je fais ?
Où celui qui arrive au milieu de 45 fils dédiés au même sujet, et qui pose sa question tranquille : Bon, les gars, dites-moi heu, Tiger, c'est vraiment bien ? Non parce que j'ai entendu que blablabla.... Lire les fils accrochés en haut du forum, non seulement ça ne lui est pas venu à l'idée, mais il ne les a même pas vu, si ça se trouve.
Le principe même du nioube, c'est qu'il est omnubilé par son idée, et qu'il est persuadé qu'il est le premier à se poser la question existentielle qui l'agite. Comment ça marche un forum, à quoi ça sert, de quoi parle les 100 000 fils de discussion qui sont dedans : tout cela n'est pas son problème. Son problème, c'est de résoudre rapidement son problème.
Des pelletées. Des pelletées de fils inutiles, de questions déja résolues reposées 50 fois avec la même candeur.
Qu'est-ce qu'on a comme solution ? La solution des voisins d'en face : le nioubie, tu le baffes. Il pose une question déjà posée : hop, tu lui rappelles la charte qu'il n'a pas signée : "oh, sers-toi de la recherche !". Il revient pas de sitôt. Où alors, sa nioubitude exprimait sans qu'il le sache un besoin rampant de soumission à la caporalisation forumière, voire même l'urgente nécessité de croire en un gourou, et il reste.
Nous, on fonctionne différemment. On essaie d'entretenir le stock de ceux qui accepteront encore et toujours de répondre à la question cent fois posée. 
Pour ça, on a quelques armes fatales, dont l'une des principales est le Bar. Dans notre Bar, on n'entretient des fils qui n'auraient pas cinq minutes d'existence dans d'autres forums. C'est même un des seuls bars de geeks où il est quasiment interdit de parler de machines.
Le revers de la médaille, c'est que de temps en temps, le bar se remplit de nioubes de la pire espèce : des qui n'ont rien à dire et qui parlent tout le temps. Des qui fatiguent.
En ce moment, on a notre compte. Des floodeurs au petit pied, des emmerdeurs sûrs d'eux, des suffisants inutiles.
C'est la période. On y peut rien. On peut juste aller voir ailleurs, rigoler un peu, et revenir en ce disant que, même par gros temps de waterloo morne plaine, on est pas si mal ici.

Je vais aller me faire masser au Cercle, moi, tiens.
:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Putain on peut mettre OS X sur PC ???

Et alors, Tiger sur PC, ça tourne bien ?

Même si on a un intel 32 bits ?


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

Bien sûr que tu peux ! Mais t'es limité, tu peux pas installer la mise à jour 10.4.2 !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juin 2005)

(merde, ce thread est sérieux ! )


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que tu peux ! Mais t'es limité, tu peux pas installer la mise à jour 10.4.2 !



Celui-ci est trés, trés beau Maryse !!!


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci est trés, trés beau Maryse !!!


 Je te l'accorde ! Souvent je baille, mais des fois, j'en ris !


----------



## derennes (17 Juin 2005)

est ce que c'est possible d'installer firefox sur un minitel?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Puis je me permettre de soumettre l'excellente idée d'ouvrir un thread BEST OF que les modos du technique viendront remplir à leur convenance ??


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> est ce que c'est possible d'installer firefox sur un minitel?



Et non parce qu'y a pas la souris...


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Puis je me permettre de soumettre l'excellente idée d'ouvrir un thread BEST OF que les modos du technique viendront remplir à leur convenance ??



On en a déjà un, mais uniquement à notre usage de moqueurs... Mais je vais re-soumettre cette idée à mes comparades.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller me faire masser au Cercle, moi, tiens.
> :sleep:



Ben, je retourne à la cave [MGZ] alors :rateau: 
Rassure-toi, à la cave aussi, il y a ceux qui posent tjrs la même question sans avoir ne serait-ce qu'effleuré l'idée de lire le titre des sujets en cours sur la première page : _est-ce  que Wow va tourner sur mon mac, est-ce que vous ne trouvez pas qu'Apple exagère avec des cartes graphiques de merde dans des configs à 30000000000 brouzoufs alors que chez Carrouf', le PC à 500¤, ben il fait tourner Doom3 à donf', si si je t'assure_ et d'autres encore...

Mais pour çà, et paske les modos finissent par s'user, même à la cave, on a maintenant une arme de destruction massive  :love:

---
PS : si tu vois Mr Le Cercle lors de ton massage, pourrais-tu lui glisser un mot sur une certaine candidature


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi MGZ ?


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi MGZ ?



quel nioube ce sonny.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Moi je trouve qu'il est tout à mon honneur d'être aussi désinteressé des arcanes du forum.


----------



## molgow (17 Juin 2005)

Dans le style nioub lassant, dans développement web, on a le nioub incrédule (pas de lien, je ne dénoncerai personne ) qui s'est soudainement mis en tête de construire son propre site web afin d'informer le monde entier de ce qui peut bien lui passer par la tête. Comme tout bon nioub, il ne lui viendrait pas l'idée de faire une recherche sur Google ou lire l'annonce Adresses Utiles pour trouver des sites webs pour débutants. Non lui, il vient et il demande simplement qu'on lui fournisse toutes les informations qu'il cherche, et espére par là même acquérir passivement et rapidement des connaissances dans le domaine. Je crois que c'est surtout ce dernier point qui me lasse, : voir des gens qui croient que l'entousiasthme peut remplacer la volonté et le travail, c'est lassant.


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je retourne à la cave [MGZ] alors :rateau:
> Rassure-toi, à la cave aussi, il y a ceux qui posent tjrs la même question sans avoir ne serait-ce qu'effleuré l'idée de lire le titre des sujets en cours sur la première page : _est-ce que Wow va tourner sur mon mac, est-ce que vous ne trouvez pas qu'Apple exagère avec des cartes graphiques de merde dans des configs à 30000000000 brouzoufs alors que chez Carrouf', le PC à 500¤, ben il fait tourner Doom3 à donf', si si je t'assure_ et d'autres encore...



Je sais ! Quand je m'ennuie à mourir, je vais y faire un tour pour rigoler



> Mais pour çà, et paske les modos finissent par s'user, même à la cave, on a maintenant une arme de destruction massive  :love:



Le rasoir à deux lames ?Tu fais bien de me rappeler à son souvenir, je lui dois une baffe ! :love:

---


> PS : si tu vois Mr Le Cercle lors de ton massage, pourrais-tu lui glisser un mot sur une certaine candidature



Comme dit mon frère Amok : ceux qui réclament seront pendus par les testicules, les autres serviront de carpettes de lit.


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ... voir des gens qui croient que l'entousiasthme peut remplacer la volonté et le travail, c'est lassant.




Passé un temps, SirMacGregor venait tous les dimanches au bar nous demander de lui écrire sa dissert, ou de lui faire sa compo de maths. Il était incompétent et sans volonté, mais également sans enthousiasme !


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve qu'il est tout à mon honneur d'être aussi désinteressé des arcanes du forum.



Oui, mais là bas, y'a des pizzas !

(ben quoi, c'est pas la Mac Game Zone Pizza ???)


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit mon frère Amok : ceux qui réclament seront pendus par les testicules, les autres serviront de *carpettes* de lit.



Ouf..    

ça doit faire mal sinon


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Passé un temps, SirMacGregor venait tous les dimanches au bar nous demander de lui écrire sa dissert, ou de lui faire sa compo de maths. Il était incompétent et sans volonté, mais également sans enthousiasme !




il vient encore nous agrémenter de sa prose intellectualiste dans les forums parlant de photos...     sous le pseudo de Gregg (nioubie forever...  ) je crains de passer pour une référence pour lui parfois... 


_bisous hélène !_ :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il vient encore nous agrémenter de sa prose intellectualiste dans les forums parlant de photos...     sous le pseudo de Gregg (nioubie forever...  ) je crains de passer pour une référence pour lui parfois...
> 
> 
> _bisous hélène !_ :love:



Ne craint rien en ce qui me concerne en tout cas...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ne craint rien en ce qui me concerne en tout cas...



t'inquiètes c'est réciproque mon couillon !


----------



## rezba (18 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> (merde, ce thread est sérieux ! )



Comme si on avait l'habitude d'écrire des conneries...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

surtout sonnyboy et rezba, voyons !


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

hey frangin, tu t'ennuies ?  

_bisou_ :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes c'est réciproque mon couillon !



Il m'avait semblé oui...


----------



## rezba (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> surtout sonnyboy et rezba, voyons !


De quoi je me mèle. Je dois avoir le record de posts longs et roboratifs de ce forum, alors va faire de l'ironie ailleurs, sans dec ! Me mettre dans la même salade que le niçois, je rêve ! 




PS : je m'ennuyais, mais mon bain a fini de couler...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De quoi je me mèle. Je dois avoir le record de posts longs et roboratifs de ce forum, alors va faire de l'ironie ailleurs, sans dec ! Me mettre dans la même salade que le niçois, je rêve !



Tu sais c'qu'y't'dit l'niçois ?


----------



## rezba (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'qu'y't'dit l'niçois ?


 La dernière fois qu'il m'a parlé en privé, il m'a dit un truc comme "trou du cul", je crois. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois qu'il m'a parlé en privé, il m'a dit un truc comme "trou du cul", je crois. :love:



Oui mais c'était dit avec gentillesse, comme toujours...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

il flatte aussi le croupion donc... un vrai homme politique ce Sonny !


----------



## macelene (18 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> je m'ennuyais, mais mon bain a fini de couler...



dépêche toi ça va être froid    mais note qu'avec cette chaleur, vaut mieux un bain frais..


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

_...plouf !!!_


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sonnyboy.



ah merdre, je voulais te bouler vert après t'avoir boulé rouge !!   Merci pour la petite boule rouge !!


----------



## macelene (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la petite boule rouge !!



:affraid:  Sonny n'a qu'une seule petite boule...?  , rouge en plus


----------



## Cillian (18 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Pour l'histoire de mettre OS X dans mon pc, y aurait-il un rapport avec le fait qu'il y a quelques années un slogan publicitaire nous conseillait, je site : *de mettre un tigre dans notre P*eugeot *C*itroën.     

c'est peut-être le début d'une (peut)probable explication ?    

Ou alors la publicité continue à faire ses ravages  :hein: :hein: 

Je cherche,    

Je cherche,    

Non! Plus rien. Bah! Tant pis.

           ​


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ah merdre, je voulais te bouler vert après t'avoir boulé rouge !!   Merci pour la petite boule rouge !!



Ce fut un plaisir...comme à chaque fois...


----------



## Malow (18 Juin 2005)

j'avoue...j'ai fais ma crise de nioubitude aigue aujourd'hui, au bar comme d'hab.


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

Un nioube passe 














Cela dit, niou*bite*ude! On ne parle donc que de sexe au bar


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le rasoir à deux lames ?Tu fais bien de me rappeler à son souvenir, je lui dois une baffe ! :love:




Ah bon  mais sur la fesse alors :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> nioubes de la pire espèce : des qui n'ont rien à dire et qui parlent tout le temps. Des qui fatiguent.
> En ce moment, on a notre compte. Des floodeurs au petit pied, des emmerdeurs sûrs d'eux, des suffisants inutiles.



:love:....:love:

*Present...* 



ps: tu me re-bannis ou je reste pour les 25 prochaines années ?....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

tiens, je sais ce qu'il vous manque au cercle, un nioube....pour taper dessus toute le journée....
je connais bien un nioube veteran....mais je pense pas qu'il soit ok, faudrait lui demander....


----------



## iDiot (18 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parfois nos forums sont atteints de crise de nioubitude aiguë.
> [...]
> C'est la période. On y peut rien. On peut juste aller voir ailleurs, rigoler un peu, et revenir en ce disant que, même par gros temps de waterloo morne plaine, on est pas si mal ici.



Je crains que cela va allé de mal en pis. La croissance de nioubie comme moi est fortement liée à la démocratisation du mac...
Deux solutions s'offrent à vous: nous ignorer et vous enfermer dans un cercle de vétérans, soit nous former 

Mais je ne vous demande qu'une chose : ne nous laché pas. Ne nous laissé pas ce forum entre les mains, gardez en le contrôle et votre suprematie. 
Sinon, il deviendra comme n'importe quel forum PC, où l'on s'ennui un maximum, où la vulgarité bas son plein et la connerie aussi... :sleep: 

Pour finir, je dirais simplement ceci : _Les rats sont les premiers à quitter le navire_


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir, je dirais simplement ceci : _Les rats sont les premiers à quitter le navire_



SM se casse enfin ??     :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il deviendra comme n'importe quel forum PC, où l'on s'ennui*e* un maximum, où la vulgarité ba*t* son plein et la connerie aussi... :sleep:


Sans parler de la pauvreté de la conjugaison et de l'orthographe  
Takavoir le post qui ouvre ce thread, même rezba s'y met


----------



## iDiot (18 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler de la pauvreté de la conjugaison et de l'orthographe
> Takavoir le post qui ouvre ce thread, même rezba s'y met



Je ne suis pas un fou de l'orthographe, veuillez m'en excuser


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> SM se casse enfin ??     :love:


Présent


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

*Que celui qui n'a jamais été un nioube*
jette la première pierre.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai pas eu le temps.

Au début j'étais banni, pas nioube.


----------



## macelene (18 Juin 2005)

_merdre, je peux toujours pas le bouler vert !_    

_(mode aka [MGZ] alèm)_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _merdre, je peux toujours pas le bouler vert !_
> 
> _(mode aka [MGZ] alèm)_






moi si, mais je ne sais pas qui :siflle:







ps : tu as essayé a bouler rouge ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Ah voilà tatav...

ALors ma poulette on rien à raconter ce matin ?

Pas une petite mésaventure ?

D'ailleur tiens je vais t'ouvrir un thread... 

Bouge pas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà tatav...
> ALors ma poulette on rien à raconter ce matin ?
> Pas une petite mésaventure ?
> D'ailleur tiens je vais t'ouvrir un thread...
> Bouge pas...




je crains le pire ...... et meme pas de mes cop's copines pour me soutenir
elles vont toutes a une party


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Et bien viens donc t'épancher dans le thread tout neuf que je viens de te faire !!!


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

pouvez vous me rappeller, svp,ce qu'est un nioube.???


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Regardez le, ce petit être, fragile et sans défense...

Nous allons te l'APPRENDRE, et non pas de te la RAPPELER !!!


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Je dois être certainement, un excellent nioube ??? NON


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est même un des seuls bars de geeks où il est quasiment interdit de parler de machines.



Visiblement les joueurs universels et les killian n'ont pas bien pigé


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être certainement, un excellent nioube ??? NON



J'en sais rien j'suis pas d'dans...(encore que la journée est pas finie...).


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être certainement, un excellent nioube ??? NON



Il y a un test facile :

Quand tu pètes, ça fait du bruit ?  alors tu es un nioube...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Le nioubar commence,a quelle heure,il boit de l'eau,il mange quoi, il se chausse avec des sandales ,il met le doit dans le nez ...et patin couffin....j'aimerais le savoir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être certainement, un excellent nioube ??? NON



t'en fais pas   

encore 5 -6000 post et tu auras tout pigé !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être certainement, un excellent nioube ??? NON



*Nous noterons à ce sujet*
que ton avatar représente quelqu'un qui est à quatre pattes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'en fais pas
> 
> encore 5 -6000 post et tu auras tout pigé !!



meme pas sur !


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Alors comment devient »-on un nioube ??? (demande réponse franche et objective) sans langue de bois en vrai français traduction du dico par exemple...et alors


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est à quatre pattes...

zip...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

il exisite des nioubes debout .


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

il ya des jours, avec nouibitude, et sans.???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Alors comment devient »-on un nioube ??? (demande réponse franche et objective) sans langue de bois en vrai français traduction du dico par exemple...et alors




la bonne question a poser par ici est 

"*comment se  passe la transition du statut niube a
celui du poster intelligent et utile "*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la bonne question a poser par ici est
> 
> "*comment se  passe la transition du statut niube a
> celui du poster intelligent et utile "*




*Robertav, franchement*
t'en vois beaucoup des posts utiles au bar ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il exisite des nioubes debout .



*Il existe *
des nioubes abrasés et le futal baissé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav, franchement*
> t'en vois beaucoup des posts utiles au bar ?




 et le miens alors ????????     

je poste toujour des questions essentiellles non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Que celui qui n'a jamais été un nioube*
> jette la première pierre.



T'as intérêt à te baisser, je lance.


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

alors j'en suis un, il faut le dire,mais.... j'ai toujours pas compris,je dois être un bon c'est ça...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors j'en suis un, il faut le dire,mais.... j'ai toujours pas compris,je dois être un bon c'est ça...




t'es parfait !!!!!!!! ne change pas !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Bien...

Et maintenant tout le monde rentre au centre...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

merçi de me rassurer, je vais dormir tranquille ce soir. A ce soir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> alors j'en suis un, il faut le dire,mais.... j'ai toujours pas compris,je dois être un bon c'est ça...




*tiens*
un peu de lecture

http://wiki.macg.co/index.php/Nioubies
http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/332/sort/7/cat/10/page/2


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien...
> 
> Et maintenant tout le monde rentre au centre...





moi je peux pas    en italie les asiles ont fermés leur porte !!


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'en fais pas
> 
> encore 5 -6000 post et tu auras tout pigé !!



Non ça c'est pour devenir floodeur...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux pas    en italie les asiles ont fermés leur porte !!



Hé ben ça doit être beau...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Et Un Flodeur C'est Quoi


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas eu le temps.
> 
> Au début j'étais banni, pas nioube.




que de souvenir :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Ah ça t'en as bien profité mon salaud !!!!


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

un sujet aussi technique ne meriterait il pas d'etre dans Rumeurs ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il exisite des nioubes debout .



que c'est chiant ces Double Pseudo....  
et eux ils pullulent plus que les nioubes ces temps ci.....si si, j'ai ma liste.....


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça t'en as bien profité mon salaud !!!!



_je peux aussi ?_  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2005)

Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit mon frère Amok : ceux qui réclament seront pendus par les testicules, les autres serviront de carpettes de lit.


Bon, si j'ai le choix, je préfère garder mes burnes :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _je peux aussi ?_  :love:



tu avais banni lesquelles de pseudos  toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _je peux aussi ?_  :love:



Chacun bannissait avec ses raison...

Je preferre celles de mackie...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt à te baisser, je lance.


Moi je te passe la mun


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je te passe la mun



Tu sais bien que je te préfère quand tu décharges...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que je te préfère quand tu décharges...  :love:


Putain Doc, nos MPs....


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

ça y va !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

En parlant de crise de nioubie aigue...  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102867

On dirait qu'un sujet en attire un autre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain Doc, nos MPs....



Bah, c'est de notoriété publique : tu sais bien que les admins peuvent les lire.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Chacun bannissait avec ses raison...
> 
> Je preferre celles de mackie...




banni avant le premier post :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de crise de nioubie aigue...  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102867
> 
> On dirait qu'un sujet en attire un autre



:mouais:.....a nioube, nioube et demi......
je reste perplexe apres lecture de ce deuxieme fil.......


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est de notoriété publique : tu sais bien que les admins peuvent les lire.


Je les comprend : depuis qu'on applique la relativité entre nous* (un triangle ne fait plus 180 degrés d'angle à partir d'une certaine vitesse) ils découvre autre chose que le php 

* nombre complexe


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> banni avant le premier post :love:



Je preferre "pas de raison", à "mauvaise raison"...

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je les comprend : depuis qu'on applique la relativité entre nous* (un triangle ne fait plus 180 degrés d'angle à partir d'une certaine vitesse) ils découvre autre chose que le php
> 
> * nombre complexe


J'avoue avoir pris plaisir a mes cours de physique à l'université, dès qu'Einstein est apparu j'ai directement imaginé des jambes* écartées


*prénom fictif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue avoir pris plaisir a mes cours de physique à l'université, dès qu'Einstein est apparu j'ai directement imaginé des jambes* écartées



Bah moi, mon trip, c'est surtout l'étude des trous noirs.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi, mon trip, c'est surtout l'étude des trous noirs.  :love:


J'ai toujours été indécis à ce sujet à cause du manque de lumière. Le Corps noir lui émet sa châleur, mais au moins il émet.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours été indécis à ce sujet à cause du manque de lumière. Le Corps noir lui émet sa châleur, mais au moins il émet.



Bah, quand on garde le nez sur un trou noir, je t'assure qu'il finit par émettre aussi !


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, quand on garde le nez sur un trou noir, je t'assure qu'il finit par émettre aussi !




c'est moins agréable


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est moins agréable



Ça sent le vécu !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

Comme il te tend de belles perches :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme il te tend de belles perches :love: :love: :love:




il m'en tend une aussi  mais pas intéressé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il m'en tend une aussi  mais pas intéressé :rateau:



Mon jeune ami, j'ai bien peur que tu te flattes...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon jeune ami, j'ai bien peur que tu te flattes...




*une bien belle manière*
de parler de choses que la morale réprouve...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *une bien belle manière*
> de parler de choses que la morale réprouve...


La "morale" ne réprouve rien, elle est parfois tendue


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La "morale" ne réprouve rien, elle est parfois tendue



*dressée*
ne serait-il pas plus opportun ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2005)

'Tain d'Adèle!!!! Mais c'est quoi ce back-room???    
Ouvrez les fenêtres ; ça daube le poppers!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

serrée était le mot, tu dois le savoir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> serrée était le mot, tu dois le savoir



*je n'en suis*
pas si certain.


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon jeune ami, j'ai bien peur que tu te flattes...


 
Tant qu'il ne fait pas ça en public.


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Pour être membre du cercle ,il faut cotiser, se faire parrainer ,avoir la majorité???j'ai déjà la carte-rail plus, la carte bleue, le vaccin anti- grippe quelles sont les conditions svp (pas sérieux s&#8217;abstenir).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Pour être membre du cercle ,il faut cotiser, se faire parrainer ,avoir la majorité???
> 
> quelles sont les conditions svp (pas sérieux s?abstenir).




et moi tres serieusement je te reponds que certaines questions c'est mieux de les eviter   


sinon, mon grand, fouille un peu et tu tomberas sur ceci* :

au bon vouloir de ta cb !!!!    






* le mot bleu, c'est un lien, clique dessus


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * le mot bleu, c'est un lien, clique dessus


Rhoooooo, nioub peut-être mais pas à ce point-là j'espère :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooooo, nioub peut-être mais pas à ce point-là j'espère :rateau:




qu'en sais tu des capacités intellecteuelles et furomiques d'un niube ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Pour être membre du cercle ,il faut cotiser, se faire parrainer ,avoir la majorité???j'ai déjà la carte-rail plus, la carte bleue, le vaccin anti- grippe quelles sont les conditions svp (pas sérieux s?abstenir).




arretez de nous emmerder avec votre cerle, la...
on en entend parler toutes les dix minutes en ce moment.


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

le mot bleu( carte) pour trois mois c'est fait j'ai droit au cercle


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2005)

Il y a des choses qui ne s'achètent pas...


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> le mot bleu( carte) pour trois mois c'est fait j'ai droit au cercle




garde la pose !


----------



## iDiot (18 Juin 2005)

Il y a un commerce à envisager la...


----------



## HeliO (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * le mot bleu, c'est un lien, clique dessus













 :love:  :love:


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Une nouvelle forme de racisme existe, je la rencontre sur ce forum, il y a les racistes anti - patin couffin&#8230;. Et les anti-nioubes,dominateurs,tètes savantes, intègres, vétéran de la vertu informatique,qui ne pensent qu&#8217;ua faire la course au savoir et a la connaissance (je ne nome personne il peuvent très bien se reconnaître) que feriez sans nous les candides, qui cherchent a comprendre, a trouvé un peu d&#8217;affection aupres maîtres de la nouvelle technologie, vous aurez des forums vides ,où tout le monde sait tout .Alors un peu de complaisance et de compassion, pour nous âmes innocentes ne nous poussez pas à créer un comité défense des anti -nioubard


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle forme de racisme existe, je la rencontre sur ce forum, il y a les racistes anti - patin couffin?. Et les anti-nioubes,dominateurs,tètes savantes, intègres, vétéran de la vertu informatique,qui ne pensent qu?ua faire la course au savoir et a la connaissance (je ne nome personne il peuvent très bien se reconnaître) que feriez sans nous les candides, qui cherchent a comprendre, a trouvé un peu d?affection aupres maîtres de la nouvelle technologie, vous aurez des forums vides ,où tout le monde sait tout .Alors un peu de complaisance et de compassion, pour nous âmes innocentes ne nous poussez pas à créer un comité défense des anti -nioubard




c'est pas fini de s'agiter dans tous les sens, oui?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle forme de racisme existe, je la rencontre sur ce forum, il y a les racistes anti - patin couffin&#8230;. Et les anti-nioubes,dominateurs,tètes savantes, intègres, vétéran de la vertu informatique,qui ne pensent qu&#8217;ua faire la course au savoir et a la connaissance (je ne nome personne il peuvent très bien se reconnaître) que feriez sans nous les candides, qui cherchent a comprendre, a trouvé un peu d&#8217;affection aupres maîtres de la nouvelle technologie, vous aurez des forums vides ,où tout le monde sait tout .Alors un peu de complaisance et de compassion, pour nous âmes innocentes ne nous poussez pas à créer un comité défense des anti -nioubard



Bon d'accord...

Allez tombe le futal qu'on en parle plus !


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle forme de racisme existe, je la rencontre sur ce forum, il y a les racistes anti - patin couffin&#8230;. Et les anti-nioubes,dominateurs,tètes savantes, intègres, vétéran de la vertu informatique,qui ne pensent qu&#8217;ua faire la course au savoir et a la connaissance (je ne nome personne il peuvent très bien se reconnaître) que feriez sans nous les candides, qui cherchent a comprendre, a trouvé un peu d&#8217;affection aupres maîtres de la nouvelle technologie, vous aurez des forums vides ,où tout le monde sait tout .Alors un peu de complaisance et de compassion, pour nous âmes innocentes ne nous poussez pas à créer un comité défense des anti -nioubard


 lol des commités anti-nioubs 

attention, il y a "nioube" et il y a "nioube", cherchez l'erreur...

Tout comme il y a 36 sortes de chats, il y a plusieurs sortes de nioubes, les différences sont très subtiles mais à ne pas amalgamer... Il suffit de se promener au travers des différents forums techniques et de regarder, de lire les threads pour vite comprendre de quoi on parle ici...

On ne classifie pas les gens mais on fait de l'humour avec les catégories si bien décrites par Rezba  

...puis bien sûr le flood arrive et ça part en sucette   

Faut lire les threads depuis le débuts mes chéris :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> créer un comité défense des anti -nioubard



Une idée à creuser ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Super-95-98 a dit:
			
		

> Une idée à creuser ???


Non. Leur tombe, plutôt.  :mouais:


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Il y a le surréalisme,le fauvisme ,le pointillisme,le cubisme ,etc.&#8230;Le nioubisme est art (brut) peut être mais art


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Le nioubisme est art (brut) peut être mais art



... a la portée du premier venu...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

comme les plus grands


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

j'organise un diner de nioube les cons s'abstenir


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'organise un diner de nioube les cons s'abstenir


va falloir changer d'organisateur   

oops  :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'organise un diner de nioube les cons s'abstenir




promis je viendrai pas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

A ce dîner,

Robertav serait le sucre
Sonnyboy le poivre
SM le cure-dents
Macinside le gingembre
etc...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> A ce dîner,
> 
> Robertav serait le sucre
> Sonnyboy le poivre
> ...




le dindon et la farce ce sera qui?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

je veux bien faire la farce...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

je propose bobby en dindon ( farçi   )


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

On s'est bian amusés ici


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas pour de l'argent !!!


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

Pour ce dîner, je propose  les courses par modern &#8211; King  sans problème  les recettes de super moquette  le ménage par Sonny boy


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> On s'est bian amusés ici




AAARH ! J'ai loupé ça ! Je redéveloppe immédiatement l'onglet "Forums conseil"


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je propose bobby en dindon ( farçi   )




m'aurait etonne que ca me retombe pas sur la gueule tiens...


----------



## juju palavas (18 Juin 2005)

t'est gentil toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> t'est gentil toi




v'la aut'chose...
t'es bourre ou quoi?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

c'est dans la charte : 

ON NE POSTE PAS BOURRE!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2005)

Désespérant


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans la charte :
> 
> ON NE POSTE PAS BOURRE!!!!!



mince, je me casse alors..... :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, je me casse alors..... :sleep:



Non!!!! Toi, tu restes!
 :love:


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire



Arrêtes, ça fait mal, de rire comme ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire



Hum...


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102920


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102920


Oh! Un nioube   






Ah zut!! Moi aussi :hein:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non!!!! Toi, tu restes!
> :love:



puisque c'est comme ça....., je squatte.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le revers de la médaille, c'est que de temps en temps, le bar se remplit de nioubes de la pire espèce : des qui n'ont rien à dire et qui parlent tout le temps. Des qui fatiguent.
> En ce moment, on a notre compte. Des floodeurs au petit pied, des emmerdeurs sûrs d'eux, des suffisants inutiles.
> C'est la période. On y peut rien. On peut juste aller voir ailleurs, rigoler un peu, et revenir en ce disant que, même par gros temps de waterloo morne plaine, on est pas si mal ici.



Tu vois, au risque de dire une bêtise (je compte sur ton expérience pour me corriger le cas échéant), ce qui me chiffonne le plus avec les nioubes actuels c'est qu'ils s'imaginent que tout leur est dû, y compris même une forme de respect "a priori" qu'ils refusent pourtant à leurs glorieux anciens. J'imagine qu'ils se demandent sans doute ce qu'ils nous doivent puisqu'il est entendu dans la glue qui leur tient lieu de cervelle que tout commence avec eux et que, sans eux, le bar ne serait pas ce qu'il est... Or, la liberté dont il jouissent aujourd'hui et dont ils usent avec autant de dicernement qu'une poule ouvre les huîtres, c'est à la bienveillance de ceux qui gèrent (bénévolement, faut-il le rappeler ?) ces forums qu'ils la doivent. À cela et à la personnalité de certains membres (dont thebiglebowski, amok, sonnyboy ou toi-même pour ne citer que vous et au risque de passer pour un cire-bottes auprès des crétins qui voudront bien le croire) dont les interventions ont parfois donné lieu à de grands moments, de rigolade ou d'émotion. Bref, ce qu'il nous doivent et qu'il doivent au bar, c'est à eux-mêmes qu'ils le doivent : cela s'appelle la qualité. Si l'Archiviste était encore de ce monde, peut-être saurait-il leur montrer...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

J'ai pleuré...

Dommage que je batte pas ma femme, parce que ça m'a mis en forme ce post...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pleuré...
> 
> Dommage que je batte pas ma femme, parce que ça m'a mis en forme ce post...



Je savais que ça te plairait, ma couille !   :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Et Un Flodeur C'est Quoi



 Tu as tout un thread consacré au flood, justement. Le premier post propose un approche de la question du flood. 
 Ceci dit, je veux bien -en tant que pur nioube assumé- te proposer une petite définition personnelle du flood. 
 Flood signifie en Anglais "flux", ou inondation,ou encore marée montante, etc...
Pour ce que j'en comprends, sur un site comprenant plusieurs forums, le flood peut se matérialiser soit dans un thread dédié, endroit où il est toléré alors qu'il ne l'est pas -en principe- ailleurs. Ou alors, le flood peut se manifester n'importe où, ce qui occasionne en général désapprobation ou avertissement des modérateurs, des administrateurs, et aussi des utilisateurs eux-même.
A l'image du flux, le flood est constitué d'un grand nombre d'envoi de messages en très peu de temps. Indépendamment du contenu, on estime en général qu'à une fréquence de un message par minute ou davantage, une série d'envoi constitue du flood. Ceci dit, la fréquence chiffrée ne donne qu'une indication technique, voir mathématique.
 Le flood est aussi lié à un état d'esprit. Pour flooder, il faut poster beaucoup, mais aussi de préférence n'importe quoi.  Par exemple, sur un site technique centré sur l'informatique, le flood sera presque toujours hors sujet par rapport à la première raison d'être du site. 
 Enfin, le flood se caractérise presque toujours par des messages courts, de moins de trois lignes, voire moins d'un mot. En cas de flood "sévère"  , le floodeur prendra plaisir à envoyer un post ne contenant qu'un point, comme ceci "." Et il aura évidemment envie de renouveler l'expérience, si possible en moins d'une minute.

 Donc, relativement au contexte général de Mac Génération, et compte-tenu des caractéristiques précitées, le flood se manifeste généralement ainsi :
 - On parle rarement d'informatique
 - Chaque post dépasse rarement trois lignes
 - Les envois sont massifs

 Exemple de posts que l'on pourrait voir dans le bar des floodeurs, si ce n'est déjà fait.

 - LOL
 - MDR
 - 
 - Euuuuh! 
 - Yep

 etc, etc... 

 Bon, d'accord, je caricature, mais je force le trait pour que les exemples soient parlants, c'est tout.


Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup le flood. Dans certains cas, un forum consacré au flood peut même ressembler à un salon de discussion comme ceux de l'IRC, par exemple. Dans l'esprit, tout du moins.
Ceci dit, en ce qui me concerne, j'évite de trop flooder. Si je me laissais aller, le flood pourrait facilement représenter 90% de mes posts, ou même davantage, et je n'y tiens pas. C'est un point de vue personnel, et je respecte -et souvent même j'apprécie- les gens qui consacrent au flood la très grande majorité de leurs posts.


 J'espère que de vrais connaisseurs vont apporter leur propre définition du flood.  Je ne suis pas expert.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

Par ailleurs, personnellement, ce thread me donne envie de porter ma nioubitude en étendard, de la revendiquer, de militer, même.
 Je pense même que le meilleur accueil possible du plus grand nombre possible de nioubes devrait être la principale raison d'être de sites comme MacGénération, ou MacBidouille. Je crois d'ailleurs que c'est le cas. Je crois aussi que des dérapages sont parfois vite arrivés...

 Je comprends bien le point de vue de rezba qui dit qu'un forum internet n'est pas une démocratie... mais que ce n'est pas une dictature non plus...  
 Mais ce que souligne très bien juju palavas est un risque de dérapage qui ferait qu'on en arriverait systématiquement à stigmatiser le nioube parce qu'il est nouveau sur un forum, parce qu'il est nouveau dans la monde Mac, ou en informatique en général, ou parce qu'il est maladroit, parce qu'il ne pense pas à lire la charte ou à effectuer une recherche avant de poster, etc... Ou parce que le nioube pense avant tout à résoudre son propre problème... Ce qui me parait tout de même humain, non?... 
 Je ressens personnellement comme une solidarité particulière envers les nioubes qui assument leur nioubitude, qui arrivent sur un forum en postant en double, comme je l'ai moi-même fait, ou qui multiplient les maladresses, en particulier dans leurs premiers posts, mais qui postent quand même. Et qui persévèrent. Mieux vaut ça que de ne pas poster du tout, parce ce que l'on oserait pas... Parce que l'on se sentirait justement idiot, ou au moins trop maladroit. Et pourquoi, s'il vous plaît?... 

 Personnellement, j'ai eu beaucoup de chance en arrivant sur MacGénération, de même que sur MacBidouille peu après. Et aussi sur quelques autres sites où j'ai tout de suite été particulièrement bien accueilli. 

 Ceci dit, juju palavas soulève un vrai problème. 
 Il appartient donc aux non-nioubes, aux geeks, aux experts, et à tous les inscrits ayant une grande expérience, ou un important pourvoir sur MacGénération de faire en sorte que la convivialité demeure essentielle, et que les dérapages plus ou moins innocents soient surveillés et évités.


 Vive MacGénération! 
 Vive les nioubes!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

à l'aïl  :love:


----------



## Bilbo (20 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> (merde, ce thread est sérieux ! )










			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour çà, et paske les modos finissent par s'user, même à la cave, on a maintenant une arme de destruction massive  :love:








			
				gKatarn à propos du cercle a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des choses qui ne s'achètent pas...








			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> [...] Ceci dit, je veux bien -en tant que pur nioube assumé- te proposer une petite définition personnelle du flood. [...] Je ne suis pas expert.


Celui-là, il ne faut pas trop l'abimer, encore quelques années et il fera un clone du doc tout à fait acceptable. :love:

À+

P.S. Sur ce, je retourne au taff.


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là, il ne faut pas trop l'abimer, encore quelques années et il fera un clone du doc tout à fait acceptable. :love:




l'enfant caché qu'il a eu avec sonny ?  ?   :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> arretez de nous emmerder avec votre cerle, la...
> on en entend parler toutes les dix minutes en ce moment.


Erreur : *vous*  en parlez, pas nous.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

D'ailleur parlons en un peu de ce cercle...

Explique moi un peu ça SM...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

dans une heure, là, la masseuse vient d'arriver


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, personnellement, ce thread me donne envie de porter ma nioubitude en étendard, de la revendiquer, de militer, même.
> &#8230;



Tu as raison. 
J'aime bien les nioubes. Et je ne les stigmatise presque pas. Mais le Bar doit aussi nous servir à poser nos soupirs de découragement, à l'écart de leur regard, pour repartir mieux à leur rencontre ! :rateau:

Et j'espère bien qu'on les traite globalement mieux qu'en face ! 
En tout cas, dans les espaces techniques. Parce qu'ici, au Bar, on a le droit de manger du nioube. Sinon, à quoi ça sert de se casser le c.. à maintenir un tel espace de liberté, si tout un chacun peut venir faire pipi de partout !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> la principale raison d'être de sites comme MacGénération, ou MacBidouille.



il a osé :affraid:

Apprends petit nioub QU'ICI ON NE PARLE PAS DE MACBIDOUILLE, NOM DE DIEU


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> il a osé :affraid:
> 
> Apprends petit nioub QU'ICI ON NE PARLE PAS DE MACBIDOUILLE, NOM DE DIEU


il a parlé de "site comme macbidouille ou macgénération" ... c'est très différent ... quoique ça implique une comparaison ... mais c'est pas une raison pour lui crier dessus


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, personnellement, ce thread me donne envie de porter ma nioubitude en étendard, de la revendiquer, de militer, même. (...)
> Vive les nioubes!



Celui là, je le garde pour ma conso perso : inutile de l'emballer, c'est pour manger tout de suite !


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les nioubes. Et je ne les stigmatise *presque* pas



:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a parlé de "site comme macbidouille ou macgénération" ... c'est très différent ... quoique ça implique une comparaison ... mais c'est pas une raison pour lui crier dessus



non,non...il a bien dit:



> j'ai eu beaucoup de chance en arrivant sur MacGénération, de même que sur MacBidouille peu après


 ...

et je reponds...:



> *HERESIE...*


 ...


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2005)

En tous cas y'a du nioube c'est certain...     et puis ils postent des sujets de nioubes sans faire de recherche... sont très forts ces nioubes...   
Je comprends votre attirance *Messieurs les Violets...*


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Erreur : *vous*  en parlez, pas nous.




nan nan je n'appartiens pas a ce "vous" generique...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a parlé de "site comme macbidouille ou macgénération" ... c'est très différent ... quoique ça implique une comparaison ... mais c'est pas une raison pour lui crier dessus



 Merci de prendre ma défense. 
 Ceci dit, je vais encore un peu clarifier mon propos dans le post suivant.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> il a osé :affraid:
> 
> Apprends petit nioub QU'ICI ON NE PARLE PAS DE MACBIDOUILLE, NOM DE DIEU



 Il aurait suffi de beaucoup moins que ça pour me tenter!... 

 Sur MacGénération, je place autant de liens cliquables que possible vers MacBidouille.
 Sur MacBidouille, je place autant de liens cliquables que possible vers MacGénération.

Peut-être est-ce là ma naïveté de nioube qui parle, mais je ne vois aucune espèce de concurrence entre ces deux sites : uniquement une véritable, sinon même une indispensable complémentarité. 
J'adore les deux sites.
Et je conseille à tout le monde de s'inscrire sur les deux sites.

Vive MacGénération! 
Vive MacBidouille!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci de prendre ma défense.
> Ceci dit, je vais encore un peu clarifier mon propos dans le post suivant.



y a pas de soucis, c'est tres clair....



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu beaucoup de chance en arrivant sur MacGénération, de même que sur MacBidouille peu aprè



et je me repete.....*HERESIE!*


ps: 





			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> je vais encore un peu clarifier mon propos dans le post suivant.



Floodeur...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

human-fly, cette signature m'enerve...
la vraie citation, c'est : 

"quand le sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt"...
c'est pas compliqué!!

et c'est pas de confucius, c'est de sim...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> human-fly, cette signature m'enerve...
> la vraie citation, c'est :
> 
> "quand le sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt"...
> ...



*Puis-je me permettre*
cher Bobbynountchakounet de te rappeler ta propre signature comportant quelques étranges invraisemblances...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait suffi de beaucoup moins que ça pour me tenter!...
> 
> Sur MacGénération, je place autant de liens cliquables que possible vers MacBidouille.
> Sur MacBidouille, je place autant de liens cliquables que possible vers MacGénération.
> ...


Mais tu es au bar. dans les forums, technique, tu mets les liens que tu veux et tu parles des sites que tu veux. PAS AU BAR!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Puis-je me permettre*
> cher Bobbynountchakounet de te rappeler ta propre signature comportant quelques étranges invraisemblances...



Pareil dans la tienne. T'as déjà mangé un oeil de cochon?  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> human-fly, cette signature m'enerve...
> la vraie citation, c'est :
> 
> "quand le sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt"...
> ...



 Je pense que la paternité de la citation en question revient à Confucius, mais il est en tout cas presque certain qu'il s'agit d'une pensée qui est devenue un proverbe chinois. Donc, le texte original doit être en Chinois, logiquement. 
Tu proposes une version qui doit être une traduction correcte. Sachant que je ne parle malheureusement pas un mot de Chinois. Mais j'aime bien ma version aussi, et l'une et l'autre vont très clairement dans le même sens, d'un point de vue sémantique...
 Non?... 
 Mais si un Chinois voulait bien intervenir pour nous départager sur ce point, je lui en serais extrêmement reconnaissant!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Puis-je me permettre*
> cher Bobbynountchakounet de te rappeler ta propre signature comportant quelques étranges invraisemblances...




de toute facon, la plus belle c'est la tienne....
(quoi que celle du bonhomme ci-dessous est pas mal non plus.... )


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Moi qui me fait régulièrement polir le chinois, je peux vous dire, que le pauvre human fly a tort évidement.

D'autre part j'aime pas les mouches vertes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Puis-je me permettre*
> cher Bobbynountchakounet de te rappeler ta propre signature comportant quelques étranges invraisemblances...




je ne vois pas du tout a quoi vous faites allusion tres cher...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui me fait régulièrement polir le chinois, je peux vous dire, que le pauvre human fly à tort évidement.
> 
> D'autre part j'aime pas les mouches vertes...



 Si j'ai tort, quel est donc ton point de vue?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

J'ai un point de vue assez enviable.

Je vois tout ça de l'extérieur en observateur.... avec le recul qu'ont les gens comme moi, qui chaque jour en oublient plus vous ne pourrez jamais en apprendre...

Alors t'as qu'à voir...


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai tort, quel est donc ton point de vue?



Malheureux, la question à ne pas poser, il a fallut que tu le fasses  :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui me fait régulièrement polir le chinois, je peux vous dire, que le pauvre human fly à tort évidement.
> 
> D'autre part j'aime pas les mouches vertes...



 Je vais peut-être t'étonner, mais la réciproque est de moins en moins vraie.
 Tu m'es finalement de moins en moins antipathique.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Putain y avait une faute et personne me le disait !!!

On peut vraiment pas vous faire confiance...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui me fait régulièrement polir le chinois, je peux vous dire, que le pauvre human fly a tort évidement.
> 
> D'autre part j'aime pas les mouches vertes...



C'est basique, précis, imagé, clair et sans embages : j'adore !  :love:

Méfies toi, human-fly. Tu ne l'as peut-être pas encore remarqué, mais il y a un paquet d'enc.... de mouches qui trainent sur ces forums, singulièrement dans les techniques. La prudence la plus élémentaire voudrait que ton vol s'arrète bien avant : on a déjà vu revenir de là bas des nioubs avec le bourdon.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut vraiment pas vous faire confiance...



me dis pas que ça t'étonne...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est basique, précis, imagé, clair et sans embages : j'adore !  :love:
> 
> Méfies toi, human-fly. Tu ne l'as peut-être pas encore remarqué, mais il y a un paquet d'enc.... de mouches qui trainent sur ces forums, singulièrement dans les techniques. La prudence la plus élémentaire voudrait que ton vol s'arrète bien avant : on a déjà vu revenir de là bas des nioubs avec le bourdon.



 précis, pointu, affuté...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

pfffffffffrrr   

que vous pouvez etre castrateurs aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est basique, précis, imagé, clair et sans embages : j'adore !  :love:
> 
> Méfies toi, human-fly. Tu ne l'as peut-être pas encore remarqué, mais il y a un paquet d'enc.... de mouches qui trainent sur ces forums, singulièrement dans les techniques. La prudence la plus élémentaire voudrait que ton vol s'arrète bien avant : on a déjà vu revenir de là bas des nioubs avec le bourdon.



 Je suis déjà mort de peur. 
 C'est un avertissement, ou une menace?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Moi je pense que c'était un post rigolo est plein d'esprit comme il en fait souvent.

Slurp...

Faut pas chercher les provocs partout...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que c'était un post rigolo est plein d'esprit comme il en fait souvent.
> 
> Slurp...
> 
> Faut pas chercher les provocs partout...



 OK.
 J'attends toujours sa réponse, mais je prends bonne note de la tienne en attendant.


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que c'était un post rigolo est plein d'esprit comme il en fait souvent.
> 
> Slurp...
> 
> Faut pas chercher les provocs partout...



Les posts d'Amok sont toujours rigolos et pleins d'esprit. Sauf quand ils sont écrits en vert. Mon post de départ était également rigolo et plein d'esprit. Comme souvent ? Oui, certes, sauf quand ils sont écrits en vert, voire en violet, qui est une coquetterie que je m'accorde de temps à autres.
Et c'est bien normal. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> OK.
> J'attends toujours sa réponse, mais je prends bonne note de la tienne en attendant.





surtout ne lui envoie pas de mp : sa boite est bizarre, 
elle n'accepte  que s'elle est bien luné   

et toi tu peux toujours attendre , tu en saras jamais s'il a lu ou pas


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> OK.
> J'attends toujours sa réponse, mais je prends bonne note de la tienne en attendant.



Cesse de regarder mon doigt !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les posts d'Amok sont toujours rigolos et pleins d'esprit. Sauf quand ils sont écrits en vert. Mon post de départ était également rigolo et plein d'esprit. Comme souvent ? Oui, certes, sauf quand ils sont écrits en vert, voire en violet, qui est une coquetterie que je m'accorde de temps à autres.
> Et c'est bien normal. :rateau:



Jaloux !

Ton tour viendra...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

Encore, encore ! Dites moi des choses tendres !  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les posts d'Amok sont toujours rigolos et pleins d'esprit. Sauf quand ils sont écrits en vert. Mon post de départ était également rigolo et plein d'esprit. Comme souvent ? Oui, certes, sauf quand ils sont écrits en vert, voire en violet, qui est une coquetterie que je m'accorde de temps à autres.
> Et c'est bien normal.






			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout ne lui envoie pas de mp : sa boite est bizarre,
> elle n'accepte que s'elle est bien luné
> 
> et toi tu peux toujours attendre , tu en saras jamais s'il a lu ou pas


 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cesse de regarder mon doigt !




 Merci à tous les trois pour vos précisions.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore, encore ! Dites moi des choses tendres !  :rose:



Euh...

Attends je cherche... ça me vient pas naturellement moi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore, encore ! Dites moi des choses tendres !  :rose:




Tu veux pas une pipe et un Mars, non plus?


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas une pipe et un Mars, non plus?



Voilà : exemple type. Je parle tendresse et Monsieur fab' de mes choses tombe dans le trivial. C'est affligeant. Non, pas de Mars, merci.


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les posts d'Amok sont toujours rigolos et pleins d'esprit. Sauf quand ils sont écrits en vert.



*Même* lorsqu'ils sont écrits en vert !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Même* lorsqu'ils sont écrits en vert !



je dois être  *très* daltonien


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

une question se pose :comment interpreter les messages de moderm qui sont toujours coloré?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison.
> J'aime bien les nioubes. Et je ne les stigmatise presque pas. Mais le Bar doit aussi nous servir à poser nos soupirs de découragement, à l'écart de leur regard, pour repartir mieux à leur rencontre ! :rateau:
> 
> Et j'espère bien qu'on les traite globalement mieux qu'en face !
> En tout cas, dans les espaces techniques. Parce qu'ici, au Bar, on a le droit de manger du nioube. Sinon, à quoi ça sert de se casser le c.. à maintenir un tel espace de liberté, si tout un chacun peut venir faire pipi de partout !


----------



## Mateuss (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parfois nos forums sont atteints de crise de nioubitude aiguë.
> Pas ici, pas au bar. Ici, des nioubies, y'en a toujours de nouveaux, et tellement de vieux nioubes.
> Non, ailleurs, dans ce monde virtuel ignoré de beaucoup d'entre vous, dans nos forums techniques.
> Un nioubie de forums techniques, c'est jamais très méchant. C'est surtout fatiguant.
> ...




Tout d'un coup j'ai honte d'être nouveau ! Hey vous avez tous été nioubes ! Les moules de la pire espèce, faudraient juste qu'elles grandissent un peu non ? Les nioubes découvrent la machine rigolote qu'est un forum, disent plein de conneries avant de découvrir la ou les marches à suivre ! Avec un peu de temps et un certain nombre de posts inutiles... qui a appris à faire des crêpes sans pondre des briques ? 

Ah c'était juste pour rire ? Ok alors... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> qui a appris à faire des crêpes sans pondre des briques ?



Encore une fois, baisse-toi, je lance la brique...


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Même* lorsqu'ils sont écrits en vert !



Il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée de saper ton autorité si naturelle.

Pas de mars pour moi non plus, ça fait grossir.


----------



## Mateuss (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, baisse-toi, je lance la brique...




... :casse: zut encore loupé !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ... :casse: zut encore loupé !



Je ne loupe jamais un nioube, mais il arrive que je l'épargne.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ... qui a appris à faire des crêpes sans pondre des briques ?




je vais te decevoir   : 
je ne sais pas faire les crepes et meme si par un pur et furtuit hazar je reussirai , 
je me demande s'elles ne restaraient collées au plafon


----------



## Mateuss (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne loupe jamais un nioube, mais il arrive que je l'épargne.



y en a qui ont le droit a des faveurs spéciales...


----------



## Mateuss (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais te decevoir   :
> je ne sais pas faire les crepes et meme si par un pur et furtuit hazar je reussirai ,
> je me demande s'elles ne restaraient collées au plafon



ça casserai des briques ça ! 

(jeu de mot nioube)


----------



## brome (20 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Les nioubes découvrent la machine rigolote qu'est un forum, disent plein de conneries avant de découvrir la ou les marches à suivre !


Ca n'est pas seulement qu'une histoire de conneries dites sur un forum, c'est surtout une question d'attitude, de capacité à communiquer et à s'intégrer dans une communauté. C'est valable partout.

Quand on arrive dans un endroit qu'on ne connait pas, on essuie ses pieds avant de rentrer, on se présente, puis on la boucle et on observe ce que font les autres.

Par exemple, les ethnologues qui vont à la découvertes des tribus primitives d'Amérique du Sud ne débarquent pas dans un village en gueulant "Bon les gars, maintenant que je me suis cassé le cul à crapahuter jusqu'à votre village de pygmées, vous allez vous magner de m'installer l'éléctricité vite fait, que je puisse regarder le grand prix de dimanche prochain sur mon vidéoproj. Et puis dites à vos gamins de pas se balader à poil, bordel, c'est dégoûtant... et d'abord, où est le bar ?"


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, les ethnologues qui vont à la découvertes des tribus primitives d'Amérique du Sud ne débarquent pas dans un village en gueulant "Bon les gars, maintenant que je me suis cassé le cul à crapahuter jusqu'à votre village de pygmées, vous allez vous magner de m'installer l'éléctricité vite fait, que je puisse regarder le grand prix de dimanche prochain sur mon vidéoproj. Et puis dites à vos gamins de pas se balader à poil, bordel, c'est dégoûtant... et d'abord, où est le bar ?"



Ah ok...
c'est donc pour ça que j'ai jamais reussi a sympathiser avec aucune tribu primitive d'amerique du sud...


----------



## Mateuss (20 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'est pas seulement qu'une histoire de conneries dites sur un forum, c'est surtout une question d'attitude, de capacité à communiquer et à s'intégrer dans une communauté. C'est valable partout.
> 
> Quand on arrive dans un endroit qu'on ne connait pas, on essuie ses pieds avant de rentrer, on se présente, puis on la boucle et on observe ce que font les autres.
> 
> Par exemple, les ethnologues qui vont à la découvertes des tribus primitives d'Amérique du Sud ne débarquent pas dans un village en gueulant "Bon les gars, maintenant que je me suis cassé le cul à crapahuter jusqu'à votre village de pygmées, vous allez vous magner de m'installer l'éléctricité vite fait, que je puisse regarder le grand prix de dimanche prochain sur mon vidéoproj. Et puis dites à vos gamins de pas se balader à poil, bordel, c'est dégoûtant... et d'abord, où est le bar ?"




Sur le fond, d'accord avec toi, la politesse et le respect méritent la plus grande importance sur le forum. Cela dit, se la boucler quand on débarque justement dans une maison ou plutôt un village (pour reprendre ton image, très drôle d'ailleurs  ) où le principal reste la conversation, et notamment le partage et l'échange d'infos, d'idées, de conneries, c'est un peu limite niveau acceuil non ? A moins que le communautarisme MacG attende que l'on soit noir et à poil pour nous laisser rentrer !


----------



## Bilbo (20 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'est pas seulement qu'une histoire de conneries dites sur un forum, c'est surtout une question d'attitude, [...]


Celui là est très bien aussi, très très bien. :love:





			
				Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Sur le fond, d'accord avec toi, la politesse et le respect méritent la plus grande importance sur le forum. [...]


Du nectar. :love: :love: :love:



À+


----------



## Bilbo (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas chercher les provocs partout...


Pas partout, certes, pas partout. 

Il faut bien se ménager des portes de sortie. 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question se pose :comment interpreter les messages de moderm qui sont toujours coloré?


Commence pas à foutre ton souk toi. 



À+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Commence pas à foutre ton souk toi.
> 
> 
> 
> À+




je ne fut pas le suk moi monsieur      

j'essaie de comprendre , me cultiver


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne fut pas le suk moi monsieur
> 
> j'essaie de comprendre , me cultiver



t'as du faire erreur de prof'


----------



## Mateuss (20 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Celui là est très bien aussi, très très bien. :loveu nectar. :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> À+




Mouep.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question se pose :comment interpreter les messages de moderm qui sont toujours coloré?



tu sais que Modern n'est pas modo du bar.... donc au bar tu prends c'est messages comme des messages colorés et assortis a la couleur de son statut...
dans les forums qu'elle modere, c'est autre chose.....


----------



## brome (20 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Sur le fond, d'accord avec toi, la politesse et le respect méritent la plus grande importance sur le forum. Cela dit, se la boucler quand on débarque justement dans une maison ou plutôt un village (pour reprendre ton image, très drôle d'ailleurs  ) où le principal reste la conversation, et notamment le partage et l'échange d'infos, d'idées, de conneries, c'est un peu limite niveau acceuil non ? A moins que le communautarisme MacG attende que l'on soit noir et à poil pour nous laisser rentrer !


Je suis moi aussi d'accord avec toi (ça tombe bien, non ?  ). Il ne s'agit pas de rester des heures prostré dans son coin en boudant.
Mais la communication c'est quelque chose qui utilise des protocoles, et les interactions humaines n'en sont pas exemptes. Alors quand on arrive dans un endroit, nioube ou pas, faut arrêter de considérer qu'on est le centre du monde, et tenter un minimum de se mettre à la place de ceux qui vont (peut-être) t'accueillir. Et si on veut être accepté, dans la plupart des cas, il suffit d'observer un tout petit peu pour savoir quel est le protocole à suivre pour communiquer agréablement et efficacement.

Après bon, y'a des gens qui en ont la capacité, et puis y'a des gens qui sont pas doués. Si le monde était bien fait, il privilégierait ceux de la première catégorie et éliminerait les chieurs qui nous cassent les glaouis. Mais bon, le darwinisme social n'a plus cours par chez nous, depuis qu'on ne peut plus provoquer en duel pour tuer ceux qui nous emmerdent, alors les cons continuent de proliférer.

Enfin, il semblerait tout de même que le darwinisme s'applique encore un peu dans certains cas, ou bien certains milieux. Dans certaines tribus primitives, justement, où on te bouffe si tu fais chier (si si je vous assure ! J'ai vu un documentaire là dessus), et sur les forums, où on te montre assez vite la porte.


----------



## monoeil (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain y avait une faute et personne me le disait !!!
> 
> On peut vraiment pas vous faire confiance...



EvideMment, s'il faut en plus relever les fautes, ça devient dur d'être nioube


----------



## monoeil (20 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> (...)quand on arrive dans un endroit (...) il suffit d'observer un tout petit peu pour savoir quel est le protocole à suivre pour communiquer (...)



Et ensuite tout est plat et bien poli ! Lumineux ton principe !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je veux bien -en tant que pur nioube assumé- te proposer une petite définition personnelle du flood.
> Flood signifie en Anglais "flux", ou inondation,ou encore marée montante, etc...
> Pour ce que j'en comprends, sur un site comprenant plusieurs forums, le flood peut se matérialiser soit dans un thread dédié, endroit où il est toléré alors qu'il ne l'est pas -en principe- ailleurs. Ou alors, le flood peut se manifester n'importe où, ce qui occasionne en général désapprobation ou avertissement des modérateurs, des administrateurs, et aussi des utilisateurs eux-même.
> A l'image du flux, le flood est constitué d'un grand nombre d'envoi de messages en très peu de temps. Indépendamment du contenu, on estime en général qu'à une fréquence de un message par minute ou davantage, une série d'envoi constitue du flood. Ceci dit, la fréquence chiffrée ne donne qu'une indication technique, voir mathématique.
> ...



Sur le flood, on aura avantage à consulter également ce brillant point de vue.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question se pose :comment interpreter les messages de moderm qui sont toujours coloré?


 Pour répondre à ta question, je modère en vert foncé...

La couleur turquoise est une vieille habitude prise il y a longtemps déjà sur d'autres forums. C'est une dérive de ma tendance à écrire à l'encre turquoise dans la vraie vie 

Il n'y a donc aucune ambigüité là-dessus :rateau: et puis ceux qui me connaissent le savent et ceux qui trainent beaucoup plus dans les forums techniques aussi :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Et ensuite tout est plat et bien poli ! Lumineux ton principe !


et pourtant il a diablement raison...


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sur le flood, on aura avantage à consulter également ce brillant point de vue.


 Et dire que c'est moi, le nioub qui avait ouvert cette conversation...


----------



## monoeil (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant il a diablement raison...



Ah bon? Pourtant, communiquer (comme un dieu ) n'implique pas qu'on se conforme à tout prix à la masse. On peut rester courtois mais entier, singulier. Ou encore débile, car j'en conviens la seconde catégorie mentionnée par Brome existe bel et mal.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que c'est moi, le nioub qui avait ouvert cette conversation...



oui, mais un bô fil...plein de flood et d'humour, voire de grand post comme celui du Doc....
on avait bien rigolé....
et comme disait "je sais plus qui"...plein de flood, mais tres propre et respectueux....


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Rezba, comment tu fais pour les attirer comme ça ?



Tu sais bien que je n'ai aucun mérite là-dessus, c'est de la déformation professionelle. :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juin 2005)

C'est ton karma d'éducateur spécialisé qui doit sûrement y être pour quelque chose moi je dis    :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Je suis moi aussi d'accord avec toi (ça tombe bien, non ?  ). Il ne s'agit pas de rester des heures prostré dans son coin en boudant.
> Mais la communication c'est quelque chose qui utilise des protocoles, et les interactions humaines n'en sont pas exemptes. Alors quand on arrive dans un endroit, nioube ou pas, faut arrêter de considérer qu'on est le centre du monde, et tenter un minimum de se mettre à la place de ceux qui vont (peut-être) t'accueillir. Et si on veut être accepté, dans la plupart des cas, il suffit d'observer un tout petit peu pour savoir quel est le protocole à suivre pour communiquer agréablement et efficacement.
> 
> Après bon, y'a des gens qui en ont la capacité, et puis y'a des gens qui sont pas doués. Si le monde était bien fait, il privilégierait ceux de la première catégorie et éliminerait les chieurs qui nous cassent les glaouis. Mais bon, le darwinisme social n'a plus cours par chez nous, depuis qu'on ne peut plus provoquer en duel pour tuer ceux qui nous emmerdent, alors les cons continuent de proliférer.
> ...





 Je suis d'accord.
 Je défends les nioubes en général parce que leur maladresse vient principalement de leur méconnaissance des forums, de l'Internet dans son ensemble parfois, voire de l'informatique en général.
Ceci dit, je n'ai jamais dit que l'on pouvait considérer qu'il est légitime d'arriver sur un site en se croyant autorisé à y faire sa loi sans respect pour les autres, ou sans respect des us-et-coutumes et autres chartes en vigueur sur le site en question.

 En fait, je crois profondément qu'il doit y avoir un effort fait de part et d'autres.
Le nioube doit faire de son mieux pour respecter le lieu où il arrive et qu'il ne connaît pas. C'est non seulement une question de savoir-vivre, mais aussi une simple question de bon sens.
Mais en contrepartie, les usagers expérimentés des forums doivent à mon sens faire un véritable effort de tolérance à l'égard du nioube quand ce dernier pose des questions ridicules d'un point de vue technique, ou quand il oublie de lire la charte ou d'utiliser la fonction "recherche"... Je veux dire par là que le nioube a son manque d'expérience des forums et/ou son incompétence technique comme excuse(s) de ses nombreuses maladresses, en particulier lors de l'envoi de ses premiers posts. Je veux dire par là qu'on ne peut pas en vouloir au nioube de ne pas savoir, de ne pas connaître, ou d'être maladroit.

 D'une manière encore bien plus général, il ne peut y avoir de véritable respect sans réciprocité dans l'échange.


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

Le féminin de nioube, c'est?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Le féminin de nioube, c'est?



"Nioube"? Non?... 
Ou "nioubette", peut-être, éventuellement...


----------



## brome (21 Juin 2005)

> Mais en contrepartie, les usagers expérimentés des forums doivent à mon sens faire un véritable effort de tolérance à l'égard du nioube


C'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas oublier qu'on a tous été un jour un (ou une) newbie. Donc on peut comprendre leur comportement et ainsi l'excuser. Hé, je rigolais quand je parlais de les bouffer, hein !  

Mais bon, quand j'étais petit, on m'a appris des trucs du style "sois poli, mouche ton nez, dis bonjour à la dame". Alors j'espère que dans un avenir proche on apprendra aux marmots également des trucs du style "utilise le bouton recherche, et passe d'abord ton bac avant de donner rendez vous dans la rue à des messieurs cheulous que tu as rencontré sur ICQ."

PS : oui j'ai bon espoir qu'un jour MSN Messenger ne soit plus considéré par la population française comme le seul instant messenger digne d'intérêt.


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde!

Malheureusement messenger est pour l'instant le seul qui soit le centre d'intérêt (cause des pc) 

Moi même je suis un newbies mais c'est vrai que parfois y à des questions idiotes donc réponse idiotes! certes je comprends mais  comme on le dit souvent vaux mieux parfois poser des question et passer pour un c.. que faire et s'apercevoir ensuite des bêtises que cela engendre! Regardons un exemple typique de la réalité: que cela soit ici sur les forums ou dans la vie de tous les jours vous même! on pose des questions car nous sommes quelque part des newbes et on nous dit rien bien au contraire on prend patience à nous expliquer! Alors un peu d'indulgence s'il vous plait pour les newbies!    

--------------------------------

on en apprend tous les jours!


----------



## brome (21 Juin 2005)

Bah, ICQ, AIM, Yahoo, Jabber et j'en passe, tout ça tourne aussi sur PC, non ? Y'a même de très bons clients multi-protocoles.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Le féminin de nioube, c'est?


Nioube ne saurait se mettre au féminin. Même celle qui sortirait à peine de l'½uf bénéficierait d'une intégration immédiate dans le cercle féminin de MacG. Si j'osais, je dirais qu'elles font preuve d'esprit de corps. 

À+


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas oublier qu'on a tous été un jour un (ou une) newbie. Donc on peut comprendre leur comportement et ainsi l'excuser. Hé, je rigolais quand je parlais de les bouffer, hein !
> 
> Mais bon, quand j'étais petit, on m'a appris des trucs du style "sois poli, mouche ton nez, dis bonjour à la dame". Alors j'espère que dans un avenir proche on apprendra aux marmots également des trucs du style "utilise le bouton recherche, et passe d'abord ton bac avant de donner rendez vous dans la rue à des messieurs cheulous que tu as rencontré sur ICQ."
> 
> PS : oui j'ai bon espoir qu'un jour MSN Messenger ne soit plus considéré par la population française comme le seul instant messenger digne d'intérêt.



 Bon bon... Si je ne suis pas encore destiner à me faire bouffer, ça va!...    
En matière d'instant messenger, je ne suis que moyennement convaincu par Yahoo! Messenger, pour l'instant. Je reste très fidèles à MSN Messenger et à iChat, et je découvre depuis peu Adium, que je trouve particulièrement convaincant et sympathique. 
Mais ICQ ne m'intéresse pas, personnellement. Ma frappe est trop chaotique pour que j'aie envie de voir apparaître chaque lettre au fur et à mesure. Je préfère me relire, ou, mieux, disposer d'un correcteur orthographique intégré en complément de ma relecture, comme par exemple sur iChat ou sur Adium.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Le féminin de nioube, c'est?



Amok m'a dit que le féminin de nioub c'est truie..

Moi je trouve ça choquant !


----------



## Malow (21 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amok m'a dit que le féminin de nioub c'est truie..
> 
> Moi je trouve ça choquant !



moi non... :casse:


----------



## brome (21 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon... Si je ne suis pas encore destiner à me faire bouffer, ça va!...


Ca dépend... avec un pseudo comme le tiens, tu dois avoir bon goût  (en matière de cinéma, du moins).


> Mais ICQ ne m'intéresse pas, personnellement. Ma frappe est trop chaotique pour que j'aie envie de voir apparaître chaque lettre au fur et à mesure. Je préfère me relire, ou, mieux, disposer d'un correcteur orthographique intégré en complément de ma relecture, comme par exemple sur iChat ou sur Adium.


iChat et Adium gèrent aussi le protocole ICQ, tu sais. 
En fait, depuis qu'AOL a racheté ICQ, les protocoles ICQ et AIM ne font grosso modo plus qu'un.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend... avec un pseudo comme le tiens, tu dois avoir bon goût  (en matière de cinéma, du moins).


C'est gentil, ça!... 




			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> iChat et Adium gèrent aussi le protocole ICQ, tu sais.
> En fait, depuis qu'AOL a racheté ICQ, les protocoles ICQ et AIM ne font grosso modo plus qu'un.


 Merci pour ces digressions techniques très intéressantes!... 
 Ben oui, on est au bar... 

 Sinon, personnellement, en matière d'interface, je préfère très largement iChat (avec Panther, et avec Tiger) à AIM (en passant par classic). :style:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

Nous assistons ici à une expérience assez nouvelle : HumanFly va réussir, dans un seul fil, a passer les 1000 posts tout en étant toujours un nioub, le revendiquant, et dissertant sur le sujet !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Tu veux  dire qu'on va subir encore près de 700 posts de cet acabit ?


----------



## Universe player (21 Juin 2005)

et un nioub de plus à mettre dans votre registre...


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

C'est parfait : nous sommes en train de les regrouper dans un seul et même endroit. Attendons qu'ils soient tous présents, il en manque encore. D'ici peu, nous allons pouvoir prendre ce fil et le basculer d'un seul coup, d'un mouvement de poignet agile, faisant glisser tous ceux qui ne sont pas habitués dans la cave obscure où finissent les faibles.

Pour ceux qui dans un reflexe penseraient à s'accrocher aux bords, nul doute que notre membre de l'armée impériale se fera un plaisir de leur découper les membres à coup de pistolet laser. Bassman m'a dit qu'il adorait ca et que son carré était un musée d'un goût exquis : des centaines de mains nioubesques formolent dans des bocaux admirablement rangés par date.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (21 Juin 2005)

Présent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Présent     




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> d'un mouvement de poignet agile



je te laisse à tes plaisirs


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Alors naîtra une rébellion entre les force du coté obscure et les forces du bien!   
Que faire pour empêcher cela?     :mouais: 

parlant en on devant un bon verre de vin et oublions nos querelles!


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous assistons ici à une expérience assez nouvelle : HumanFly va réussir, dans un seul fil, a passer les 1000 posts tout en étant toujours un nioub, le revendiquant, et dissertant sur le sujet !



Oui, c'est un peu notre Allen Ginsberg à nous, le chantre de la Nioubite Generation en quelque sorte.    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui dans un reflexe penseraient à s'accrocher aux bords, nul doute que notre membre de l'armée impériale se fera un plaisir de leur découper les membres à coup de pistolet laser.



Pour ces travaux délicats, le sabre laser est plus précis... le blaster imperial est plus grossier dans la finition   :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Présent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le pluriel est-il bien nécessaire, à son âge ?


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le pluriel est-il bien nécessaire, à son âge ?




Cela est une très bonne question chère Watson?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le pluriel est-il bien nécessaire, à son âge ?



c'est tout le mal que je lui souhaite


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pour ces travaux délicats, le sabre laser est plus précis...



En plus d'être précis, l'autre avantage du sabre laser est qu'il cautérise immédiatement la plaie. Idéal pour trancher les têtes, tu évites l'hémorragie.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juin 2005)

Par contre si le sabre laser permet une découpe franche, et nette...

L'absence de pointe en fait un trés mauvais outils pour se currer les dents avec élégance aprés un repas...


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si le sabre laser permet une découpe franche, et nette...
> 
> L'absence de pointe en fait un trés mauvais outils pour se currer les dents avec élégance aprés un repas...



j'suis déçu!
c'est pas encore ça malheureusement!..
il me semblait t'avoir prévenu!...fais un effort sinon...le couperet du coup'de boule va encore te trancher la nuque!


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> il me semblait t'avoir prévenu!



Prévenu de quoi


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En plus d'être précis, l'autre avantage du sabre laser est qu'il cautérise immédiatement la plaie. Idéal pour trancher les têtes, tu évites l'hémorragie.



J'en suis bien conscient mais que veux-tu, je ne suis qu'un humble trooper anonyme : le sabre laser est réservé au jedis et je dois me contenter d'un _blaster vulgaris_ 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre si le sabre laser permet une découpe franche, et nette...
> L'absence de pointe en fait un trés mauvais outils pour se currer les dents avec élégance aprés un repas...



  :love: 



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> j'suis déçu!
> c'est pas encore ça malheureusement!..
> il me semblait t'avoir prévenu!...fais un effort sinon...le couperet du coup'de boule va encore te trancher la nuque!



je sens l'avenir de certains newbs compromis  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Prévenu de quoi



prévenu? bah je le trouve pas assez percutant a mon gout..trop pantouflard dans ses élans lyriques...trop planplan dans ses harangues.
bref, je me suis efforcé de le recadrer mais en vain, visiblement.


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bref, je me suis efforcé de le recadrer mais en vain, visiblement.



T'es assistante sociale dans la vraie vie de tous les jours


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'es assistante sociale dans la vraie vie de tous les jours


philantropie d'une part, de l'autre, je ne me sens pas d'assister a sa détérioration phraséologique en restant les bras ballants.
Tu sais, c'est un brave type sonnyboy.
Il suffit de le booster un peu, au besoin lui mettre quelques baffounettes et hop, son petit déconophone se remet en marche illico!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> prévenu? bah je le trouve pas assez percutant a mon gout..trop pantouflard dans ses élans lyriques...trop planplan dans ses harangues.
> bref, je me suis efforcé de le recadrer mais en vain, visiblement.



Sonny, reste bien calme, j'ai prévenu les infirmiers, ils viennent le chercher.  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, c'est un brave type sonnyboy.
> Il suffit de le booster un peu, au besoin lui mettre quelques baffounettes et hop, son petit déconophone se remet en marche illico!



Ça donne envie de le connaitre davantage.

J'aimerais bien le rencontrer au cours d'une AES, par exemple.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est un peu notre Allen Ginsberg à nous, le chantre de la Nioubite Generation en quelque sorte.    :love:



Cette comparaison me fait plaisir, N°6! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Cette comparaison me fait plaisir, N°6! :love:




allez...
plus que 665...


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

continu à battre de l'ail cela fait de l'air merci human-fly   comment va?


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> continu à battre de l'ail cela fait de l'air merci human-fly   comment va?


 :mouais:  Bof, l'ail, y'a mieux pour se rafraîchir...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes en train de les regrouper dans un seul et même endroit.


çà se confirme... 

/mode lèche on :
quelle clairvoyance


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

gktarn a dit:
			
		

> çà se confirme...
> 
> /mode lèche on :
> quelle clairvoyance



Tiens, je te croyais aux toilettes dans le train toi ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



Atta, t'enfuis pas lâchement comme çà : t'es un newb-vétéran, une nouvelle espèce (comment Darwin aurait pu imaginer çà ? )


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je te croyais aux toilettes dans le train toi ?


Tu croyais mal


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juin 2005)

Question franche, à réponse franche :un nioube ou une nioubse ?ça dérange ou ça amuse
Il est plus facile, à un profane ;(un nouibe) de poser des questions aux gentils membres du forum (toujours prêt à répondre en premier).
Que d&#8217;êtres perchés à une assistance téléphonique .
 Un prix gratin ; pour résultat 0&#8230; Aux 08 machins&#8230;
Écouter plusieurs sons de cloche, avec un mal d&#8217;oreilles. Solution introuvable ? Assistants assistés par leur responsable, j&#8217;arrête, de donner ;Si la dérision vous donne bonne conscience, vous messieurs et mesdames les gentils membres du forum vous vous avez bonne conscience. Il est plus agréable d&#8217;être dépanné avec bonnes et mauvaises boutade et avec humour.
Continuer pourvu que ça dure un forum ça répond 24 sur 24 sur meme le dimanche et c&#8217;est gratuit Apple &#8211;care gratuit ce n&#8217;est pas pour demain, et pas 24 sur 24


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Atta, t'enfuis pas lâchement comme çà : t'es un newb-vétéran, une nouvelle espèce (comment Darwin aurait pu imaginer çà ? )



bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je reviens.....
d'ailleurs, le nioube veteran...envisage sacrement de devenir un nioube-vieux-briscart.... 




			
				juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ça dérange ou ça amuse



ça depend du nioube.....


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


T'aurais pu prendre la version que j'ai retouchée pour qu'il y ait les accents.  






À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu prendre la version que j'ai retouchée pour qu'il y ait les accents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, c'est vrai ... mais deja que je ne met jamais d'accent...si en plus il faut que j'en mette dans mes gif, je m'en sors plus... 


puisqu'on parle de nioube, petite constatation :

en tant que nioube, nous avons (aurons pour les autres) eu notre periode rebelle....(un moyen de se faire remarquer...)
ce qui est marrant c'est qu'avec tous les nouveaux nioubes recensé depuis peu....on assiste a une escalade de rebellion ce qui fini par les rendre toutes banales et meme non avenu.....c'est fou , non?


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Question franche, à réponse franche :un nioube ou une nioubse ?ça dérange ou ça amuse
> Il est plus facile, à un profane ;(un nouibe) de poser des questions aux gentils membres du forum (toujours prêt à répondre en premier).
> Que d?êtres perchés à une assistance téléphonique .
> Un prix gratin ; pour résultat 0? Aux 08 machins?
> ...



On frise le sublime, le Nobel, on touche les étoiles.


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On frise le sublime, le Nobel, on touche les étoiles.


je le disait bien (continuer pourvu que ça dure ) et ça va durer


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Question franche, à réponse franche :un nioube ou une nioubse ?ça dérange ou ça amuse
> Il est plus facile, à un profane ;(un nouibe) de poser des questions aux gentils membres du forum (toujours prêt à répondre en premier).
> Que d?êtres perchés à une assistance téléphonique .
> Un prix gratin ; pour résultat 0? Aux 08 machins?
> ...



et c'est la que tu dit vive les forums et vie les macusers


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> et c'est la que tu dit vive les forums et vie les macusers


....oui je le crie, haut et fort, a toute personne qui voudrait bien m'entendre. Vous m'avez souvent bien sorti de la m ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> ....oui je le crie, haut et fort, a toute personne qui voudrait bien m'entendre. Vous m'avez souvent bien sorti de la m ....



pitin®, mais c'est super reducteur ce que tu dis.....
si l'apple care etait gratuit, on ne te verrai pas par ici.....
c'est tout ce qui t'attire, l'aide gratuite.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien, je note....:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai ... mais deja que je ne met jamais d'accent...si en plus il faut que j'en mette dans mes gif, je m'en sors plus...
> 
> 
> puisqu'on parle de nioube, petite constatation :
> ...



Toi, tu viens de lire un post de Derennes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu viens de lire un post de Derennes...



pitin®, on ne peut rien te cacher....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Il est plus agréable d?être dépanné avec bonnes et mauvaises boutade et avec humour.


On ne met pas tout le monde dans le même panier svp. J'ai pris une option sur les mauvaises boutades, en viager. Je fais donc valloir mon droit.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> avec tous les nouveaux nioubes recensé depuis peu....on assiste a une escalade de rebellion




Des nioubs rebelles ? Où ca ? (air gourmand).


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des nioubs rebelles ? Où ca ? (air gourmand).



Là-bas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, on ne peut rien te cacher....




Faut dire qu'avec celui-là on touche aux tréfons de la nioubitude. Le nioub arrogant qui se croit drôle.

Pathétique...


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (air gourmand)


Évite de baver sur la moquette quand même on est pas dans Tex Avery ici.   

_ On dirait mackie qui vient de voir une nouvelle inscrite  _


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des nioubs rebelles ? Où ca ? (air gourmand).



Monseigneur, excusez moi, mais vous me tendez là, une perche que je me vois (par politesse et respect) dans l'obligation de refuser mais qui est pourtant bien belle.....
fut une epoque ou un certain Mackie, aurait pu s'empressé de repondre a une telle perche par trois jolies lettres qui donne un sigle fort bien connu dans ce forum et ailleurs....
enfin, je ne me permet pas, mais j'y pense si fort.....

(notez que j'emploi meme le vouvoiement alors que je ne cite meme pas le DTC® dont il est ici question......)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'avec celui-là on touche aux tréfons de la nioubitude. Le nioub arrogant qui se croit drôle.
> 
> Pathétique...



ça me fait plaisir de voir que toi aussi tu l'aimes notre breton....:love:....:love:.....


----------



## juju palavas (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'avec celui-là on touche aux tréfons de la nioubitude. Le nioub arrogant qui se croit drôle.
> 
> Pathétique...




j'attendais des reponses franches !... cessez d'appeller un nioube, un nioube. cela devient de pus en plus pejoratif, trouvons un  un autre qualificatif plus sypathique gentleman mac user


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'attendais des reponses franches !... cessez d'appeller un nioube, un nioube. cela devient de pus en plus pejoratif, trouvons un  un autre qualificatif plus sypathique gentleman mac user



Toi, tu restes à 4 pattes et tu mets la tête dans l'oreiller qu'on t'entende pas...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait plaisir de voir que toi aussi tu l'aimes notre breton....:love:....:love:.....


Je ne vois _ABSOLUMENT_ pas de qui tu parles  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois _ABSOLUMENT_ pas de qui tu parles  :rateau:



MAIS QUEL FAUX CUL!!!
 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

Nioube ? (note le N majuscule)


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nioube ? (note le N majuscule)




- Oui Supermo*q*uette ? (Notez le gros q)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> - Oui Supermo*q*uette ? (Notez le gros q)


Voilà un exemple de Nioube qui a la classe, avec  un ratio points disco/post supérieur à 1. Notez.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2005)

A défaut d'une définition précise du nioub, je pense que nous avons celle d'un "fil à nioub". C'est un sujet qui, squatté par ceux-ci et au bout de 31 pages, n'a toujours pas décollé.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> MAIS QUEL FAUX CUL!!!
> :rateau:



çà se voit tant que çà ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un exemple de Nioube qui a la classe, avec  un ratio points disco/post supérieur à 1. Notez.


Pas courant çà... l'effet "moustache" peut-être ?  :love:


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'une définition précise du nioub, je pense que nous avons celle d'un "fil à nioub". C'est un sujet qui, squatté par ceux-ci et au bout de 31 pages, n'a toujours pas décollé.



la question est comment relevé et faire décoller ce fil?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juin 2005)

Aujourd'hui, sonnyboy a fait le nioub sur un forum mac (mais pas ici) 
...et s'est fait tancer pour avoir mangé une poire (si c'est pas malheureux, tiens)


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juin 2005)

... et a promis d'en donner à voir ! (quel beau geste, je l'aime tant ce sonnyboy )


----------



## Mateuss (21 Juin 2005)

un nioube de 50 postes ça reste un nioube hein ? 



ok


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un exemple de Nioube qui a la classe, avec  un ratio points disco/post supérieur à 1. Notez.



  :rose: Arf ! Super, vous êtes trop bon !  :love:


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Arf ! Super, vous êtes trop bon !  :love:






 :love: qu'est ce qui sont gentils ces gars!!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'une définition précise du nioub, je pense que nous avons celle d'un "fil à nioub". C'est un sujet qui, squatté par ceux-ci et au bout de 31 pages, n'a toujours pas décollé.



Mais si, mais si, ça va finir par décoller...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2005)

Recadrons un peu les choses.

Il y a au moins deux niveaux de nioubitude.

D'une part le niveau technique.
A savoir la connaissance de l'informatique en générale, et celle du monde Mac en particulier. Dans le domaine technique, il va de soi que je fais de mon mieux pour progresser, et donc pour rester nioube le moins longtemps possible.

D'autre part le niveau sociétal, relatif aux chartes et autres us-et-coutumes des forums. Là encore, il est plus qu'évident que je cherche à progresser. Comme l'immense majorité des nioubes, justement.

Bien plus profondément encore, je rêve parfois à des sites dont les forums fonctionneraient indépendamment de cette distinction "nioubes versus experts". De mon point de vue, dès l'arrivée d'un nouveau membre sur un forum, il devrait être naturel pour chacun de ne pas actualiser cette fameuse distiction, ou à tout le moins de la gommer au fur-et-à mesure des échanges. Mais ce thread illustre hélas au contraire la volonté de certains de pérenniser cette distinction, de la souligner, de l'institutionnaliser, voire de l'exagérer jusqu'à la caricature. 
Si, dans un tel contexte cette distinction fâcheuse devient inévitable, et si même, dès-lors, il faut choisir son camp, le mien sera toujours celui des nioubes. Je ne sais pas si j'alignerai un jour plusieurs milliers de posts à mon actif. Mais si cela devait être, je ne choisirais jamais de considérer les nouveaux-venus du haut de je ne sais quelle grandeur. Ma priorité sera toujours de considérer le point de vue du nioube de base. Pas le beauf stupide qui ne respecte rien. Cette catégorie se trouvant d'ailleurs toujours aussi bien représentée chez Messieurs les Puissants que chez les nioubes. Non, je parle du Mac user maladroit, néophyte, sincère et passionné. Celui qui ne sait pas comment s'y prendre, ou qui multiplie les erreurs, particulièrement lors de ses premiers posts. C'est avant tout de son point de vue que je veux me rapprocher. Ce sont ses attentes auxquelles je veux m'efforcer de répondre.
Et mon intention n'est pas de collectionner gratuitement les posts pour passer d'un statut à un autre, ni de disserter à n'en plus finir sur la nioubitude. 
Mon intention, est, prioritairement, d'intervenir sur les forums techniques pour demander des informations ou des conseils. Ou, plus rarement, pour en donner. Sur MacGénération comme sur cet autre excellent site dont le nom ne doit pas même être prononcé...

Et mon intention n'est ni la rébellion, ni l'insurrection. 
Non plus que la surenchère dans la provoc ou l'invective.
Mon intention est bien au contraire d'apporter au moins une modeste contribution à ce que la convivialité du site perdure, ou même progresse encore.


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si, ça va finir par décoller...




  regarde toi tu as bien décoller


----------



## Mateuss (21 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Recadrons un peu les choses.
> 
> Il y a au moins deux niveaux de nioubitude.
> 
> ...



Plutôt d'accord, je pense que l'auto-complaisance ancien/ancien et ancien vs nioubes est assez déplaisante pour se frayer un chemin par ici... 

sinon si j'ai bien compris je suis un nioube de niveau 1 : 


> un Mac user maladroit, néophyte, sincère et passionné


 cool je rajoute ça dans ma  signature !


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Recadrons un peu les choses.
> 
> Il y a au moins deux niveaux de nioubitude.
> 
> ...



bien dit que rajoute de plus après ce magnifique discourt! si respect


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

oui: marre d'entendre mon correcteur orthographique couiner chaque fois qu'il se prend les pieds dans ce mot: "*nioube*" 

certains semblent trouver un plaisir particulier à en faire usage (pratique relativement récente) et, les chiens ne faisant pas des chats, mène à certains excès faisant dresser les cheveux sur la tête (du moins à ceux qui en ont encore)  

la preuve:




			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ce thread illustre hélas au contraire la volonté de certains de pérenniser cette distinction, de la souligner, de l'institutionnaliser, voire de l'exagérer jusqu'à la caricature.



c'est parfaitement révoltant ! 

en effet, comment admettre cette volonté de vouloir supprimer d'un trait de plume ce qui fournit à certains ce qui semble leur seule raison d'exister ??? 

en effet, pourquoi priver les mêmes de leur jouet qui leur est devenu aussi indispensable qu'à d'autres la gourmette accrochée à l'avatar ???

c'est faire montre d'une absence totale de tolérance.

*laissez-les vivre*   

PS: 





> Recadrons un peu les choses.



j'ignore qui sont les "choses" en question. je doute que cette appellation suscite chez eux la joie qui devrait être la leur en cette soirée qui ne devrait qu'être marquée de la maxime "la musique adoucit les m½urs"


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, sonnyboy a fait le nioub sur un forum mac (mais pas ici)
> ...et s'est fait tancer pour avoir mangé une poire (si c'est pas malheureux, tiens)



C'est pas moi kiki.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2005)

je suis encore bourré ou quoi ? j'ai lu un  post parlant d'un fait "sociétal" de la nioubitude...  

ah ouais, je suis bourré...  ,


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Juin 2005)

Je viens de me prendre du 100% nioub en pleine face :



			
				xxxx par mp :D a dit:
			
		

> bonjoir,
> je m'adresse à toi car tu as l'air d'un pro. j'ai modem wi fi Thomson TCW 710 avec une connection 2048 k chez noos je sais bien que je n'obtienderais jamais c'est 2048 mais actuellement j'ai des variation qui vont de 1100 à 250 kb/s avec mon modem en filaire et dès que j'enleve le cable je peux descendre à 35Kb/s est ce normal??? les test on etaient realiser avec macbidouille.free-go.net et quand je regarde le graphique de ma bande pasante chez grenouille.com c'est un electrocardiograme que j'ai peux tu me dire si tout cela est vraiment normal que j'ecrive chez Noos si ca ne l'est pas
> merci
> xxxxxx




JE ne peut pas l'aider moi, d'ailleurs je ne suis pas un pro :rose:


----------



## rod031 (22 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre du 100% nioub en pleine face :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Salut si j'ai un peu compris après décryptage il à de connecté un modem externe et un modem interne en même temps si c'est le cas c'est normal qui ai une bande passante faible car les modem doivent certainement rentrer en conflit d'ailleurs comment il fait pour se connecter si il à deux modem sur l'ordinateur! :mouais: ou alors c'est moi qui est mal décrypté et dans ce cas j'en suis désolé


----------



## bebert (22 Juin 2005)

Au secours !
Un nioub m'a envoyé un MP ce matin ! :affraid:  
Il croit que je suis un pro et m'a posé une question technique incompréhensible ! Faut dire, le message était bourré de fautes. :rateau:  

Que dois-je faire ?
Quelqu'un peut aider un nioub des nioubs ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Atta, t'enfuis pas lâchement comme çà : t'es un newb-vétéran, une nouvelle espèce (comment Darwin aurait pu imaginer çà ? )



*tiens, j'ai changé mon titre utilisateur expres pour Rezba et toi....:love:....*

bon, c'est pas bientot fini toutes vos histoires.....on est tous le nioube d'un autre nioube....sauf le premier MacGeen......a savoir cl97......voila....


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2005)

Et oui, nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours...


dans ce cas tout le monde l'est encore  même les plus vieux , même les anciens, même les violets et les verts


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours...


 

Tu es sorti de ton bain toi...?


----------



## bebert (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas bientot fini toutes vos histoires.....on est tous le nioube d'un autre nioube....sauf le premier MacGeen......a savoir cl97......voila....



Il était le nioub de lui-même.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas tout le monde l'est encore  même les plus vieux , même les anciens, même les violets et les verts



c'est exactement ce que je disais, c'est une question de point de vue....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *tiens, j'ai changé mon titre utilisateur expres pour Rezba et toi....:love:....*



Excellent  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sorti de ton bain toi...?




il est toujours chez toi le rezba ?


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il était le nioub de lui-même.



Traiter ainsi en public Christophe de poule ou d'oeuf (selon les théories) est un affront qui ne restera pas impuni...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Excellent  :love:



et a 8000, je passe nioube-vétéran deluxe....mais je crois que ça rentre pas...


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juin 2005)

a votre service le nioube de service ... je sui la !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Il est attachant ce Nioube là.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre du 100% nioub en pleine face :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ouais, j'ai eu le meme...
po bien compris...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est attachant ce Nioube là.




*Oui hein ?* 
Envers et contre tout, bravant le danger, Juju tient bon


----------



## bebert (22 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre du 100% nioub en pleine face :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
Arggghh !!!!

J'ai eu le même message ! C'est louche !!! Qui se cache derrière ce pseudo-nioub ??? :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juin 2005)

devinez, si moi je suis nioube, si mon voisin est  nioube, mon dentiste est nioube ,mon barbier est nioube ,ma soeur est nioubse , mon percepteur est ....   on doit être nombreux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> devinez, si moi je suis nioube, si mon voisin est  nioube, mon dentiste est nioube ,mon barbier est nioube ,ma soeur est nioubse , mon percepteur est ....   on doit être nombreux




*Les nioubes*
David Vincent les a vus


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

oui disons 30'000 membres moins quelques dizaines, le compte est vite fait


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> devinez, si moi je suis nioube, si mon voisin est  nioube, mon dentiste est nioube ,mon barbier est nioube ,ma soeur est nioubse , mon percepteur est ....   on doit être nombreux



enfin, moi je n'ai jamais été nioub sur ce forum :rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui disons 30'000 membres moins quelques dizaines, le compte est vite fait


 tu dois faire partit des 10 du top , je suppose, mais a partir du top sait tu ce que l'on devient et on redevient ?? un ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est attachant ce Nioube là.




Non, il est attaché, c'est pas pareil


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, moi je n'ai jamais été nioub sur ce forum :rateau:


 pauvre cheri


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juin 2005)

amis ,j'ai fini mon quart d'heure, a ce soir  . Amis du soir ... a ce soir


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Arggghh !!!!
> 
> J'ai eu le même message ! C'est louche !!! Qui se cache derrière ce pseudo-nioub ??? :rateau:




je me suis demande aussi...
j'ai repondu quand memepour etre poli, mais c'est p'tet un nioube qui a lu ce fil et qui n'ose pas ouvrir de thread pour son probleme!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, moi je n'ai jamais été nioub sur ce forum :rateau:


Je te rappelle que ton premier post est resté 5 ans sans réponse !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu dois faire partit des 10 du top , je suppose, mais a partir du top sait tu ce que l'on devient et on redevient ?? un ...


top - laisse ?


----------



## bebert (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui disons 30'000 membres moins quelques dizaines, le compte est vite fait



Tu es encerclé par les nioubs ?


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu es encerclé par les nioubs ?



C'en est un lui même ! Le plus Nioube d'entre les nioubes !  

Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## bebert (22 Juin 2005)

Chacun voit le nioub à sa porte.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, moi je n'ai jamais été nioub sur ce forum :rateau:


Tu n'as jamais été admin non plus. :rateau:

À+


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est attachant ce Nioube là.



Tu veux le passer au teflon ?


----------



## bebert (22 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je me suis demande aussi...
> j'ai repondu quand memepour etre poli, mais c'est p'tet un nioube qui a lu ce fil et qui n'ose pas ouvrir de thread pour son probleme!!



Tu aurais pu lui dire de commencer par tomber le futal.


----------



## the.new be (22 Juin 2005)

Pour Faire Un Bon Fromage Suiise 
Il Faut Etre :
Sympatique Et Courageux Dans Ses Propos
 Avoir De La Repartie Dans Les Forums, De L?humour Suisse,, Etre Toujours Disponimble  Meme Pendant Son Absence, Se Brosser Les Dents Avant De Se Coucher Avoir Un Maximum De Points Vert  Laisser Mijoter Un Moment La Gamberge Et Cela Donne  ...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Ce sujet devient grandiose !!!!


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet devient grandiose !!!!



Ce sujet *re*devient grandiose, tu voulais dire ? :hein:


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet *re*devient grandiose, tu voulais dire ? :hein:



 Grandiose..?  ben non, petit, tout petit, sans intérêt aucun, comme beaucoup de choses...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Grandiose..?  ben non, petit, tout petit, sans intérêt aucun, comme beaucoup de choses...



Le problème, c'est que, suite à de nombreuses études réalisées par moi même ou mon éminent collègue* le sinistre Doquéville, il apparait qu'hélas on ne peut pas, mais alors pas du tout compter sur toi pour relever le niveau.

Du coup nous lançons de nouvelles recherches en vue d'écrire un essai à quatre mains (et probablement un ou deux pieds au culs..) dont le titre reste à définir mais pourrait être "j'ai plus l'age de dire des conneries et pourtant...".

*Le sinistre Doquéville est Docteur en psychologie des moules, et je suis moi même entrain d'écrire ma thèse sur "Le vide et ses nombreuses applications".


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> , et je suis moi même entrain d'écrire ma thèse sur "Le vide et ses nombreuses applications".


bref, un bouquin ou tu vas raconter ta life quoi!
aller..akchieune!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que, suite à de nombreuses études réalisées par moi même ou mon éminent collègue* le sinistre Doquéville, il apparait qu'hélas on ne peut pas, mais alors pas du tout compter sur toi pour relever le niveau.
> 
> Du coup nous lançons de nouvelles recherches en vue d'écrire un essai à quatre mains (et probablement un ou deux pieds au culs..) dont le titre reste à définir mais pourrait être "j'ai plus l'age de dire des conneries et pourtant...".
> 
> *Le sinistre Doquéville est Docteur en psychologie des moules, et je suis moi même entrain d'écrire ma thèse sur "Le vide et ses nombreuses applications".




et bien sur ceci sera fait sur un dell


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que, suite à de nombreuses études réalisées par moi même ou mon éminent collègue* le sinistre Doquéville, il apparait qu'hélas on ne peut pas, mais alors pas du tout compter sur toi pour relever le niveau.
> 
> Du coup nous lançons de nouvelles recherches en vue d'écrire un essai à quatre mains (et probablement un ou deux pieds au culs..) dont le titre reste à définir mais pourrait être "j'ai plus l'age de dire des conneries et pourtant...".
> 
> *Le sinistre Doquéville est Docteur en psychologie des moules, et je suis moi même entrain d'écrire ma thèse sur "Le vide et ses nombreuses applications".


 par l'exemple ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bref, un bouquin ou tu vas raconter ta life quoi!
> aller..akchieune!



Ma life mes petits coco, vous la parsemez vous et vos posts un peu courts...

Vous êtes comme les pépites de chocolat dans le cake aux olives...

Ou comme les peaux de grains de maïs dans un gros colombin...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juin 2005)

Soyez pas vache (si, mais si voyons !!) avec Sonnyboy, bandes de ... euh... 
Mais pas comme ça... de dieu ! 
Il a (non sans mal) apporté du grain à moudre dans ce forum à plusieurs reprises, si je me souviens bien....

Bonjour madame, comment vous-appelez-vous ?


----------



## Mateuss (22 Juin 2005)

remarquez on est tous le nioube d'un autre, non ?


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que, suite à de nombreuses études réalisées par moi même ou mon éminent collègue* le sinistre Doquéville, il apparait qu'hélas on ne peut pas, mais alors pas du tout compter sur toi pour relever le niveau.
> 
> Du coup nous lançons de nouvelles recherches en vue d'écrire un essai à quatre mains (et probablement un ou deux pieds au culs..) dont le titre reste à définir mais pourrait être "j'ai plus l'age de dire des conneries et pourtant...".
> 
> *Le sinistre Doquéville est Docteur en psychologie des moules, et je suis moi même entrain d'écrire ma thèse sur "Le vide et ses nombreuses applications".



tu sais quoi ?  Monsieur je pérore, je sais tout, je suis le meilleur d'entre vous avec mon copain Le docquéville...  et patati et patata...

je m'en tape de tes discours...  

ça sent la fin tout ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> remarquez on est tous le nioube d'un autre, non ?



Hééééééééé oui... J'en vois débarquer de pleins bateaux tous les matins... Nous, on les reconnaît, parce qu'ils portent des chaussettes avec leur sandales...


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hééééééééé oui... J'en vois débarquer de pleins bateaux tous les matins... Nous, on les reconnaît, parce qu'ils portent des chaussettes avec leur sandales...



    des "pumatages" ?  


_bon on arrive bientôt   à nous Capo di Féno  :love: _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> des "pumatages" ?



Oui ; "pumataghji"... Tu n'es plus une nioube ici...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

C quand kon est plus nioube, dè 1000 messages ?


----------



## juju palavas (22 Juin 2005)

J'ai 25 points de réputation,on peut acheter quoi avec a cet heure ci


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça sent la fin tout ça...



Tu sais quoi ?

Depuis que je suis là, j'en ai vu des fins...

Des tas...

Et je suis toujours là moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je m'en tape de tes discours...



Et je constate (vaut mieux constater que s'tater l'con...) une fois de plus, qu'il est trés simple de te faire sortir de tes gonds....

Du miel pour moi tout ça...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

une binche


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Pinte ou fiotte ?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

tsssssss!
il fait pas d'effort!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

on lui la chope sa pinthe ?


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma life mes petits coco, vous la parsemez vous et vos posts un peu courts...
> 
> Vous êtes comme les pépites de chocolat dans le cake aux olives...
> 
> Ou comme les peaux de grains de maïs dans un gros colombin...



Tu métaphorises a fond les ballons mon sonnynounet!....calme toi un peu!...t'as raté ta p'tite séance de gymnastique rythmique ce matin au lever? t'as le membre dans le platre?
en tout cas...t'as les nerfs!...t'es venere!
akchieune


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu sais quoi ?  Monsieur je pérore, je sais tout



Tu sais quoi ?

Tu réveilles le taliban modéré qui sommeille en moi (d'un oeil seulement...).

Que tous les machos qui cherchent une excuse lisent ces lignes !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Tu métaphorises a fond les ballons mon sonnynounet!....calme toi un peu!...t'as raté ta p'tite séance de gymnastique rythmique ce matin au lever? t'as le membre dans le platre?
> en tout cas...t'as les nerfs!...t'es venere!
> akchieune



Oui...oui..

Voilà c'est ça.

Exactement...

Quanb je pense que je t'ai sorti du caniveau...


----------



## derennes (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui...oui..
> 
> Voilà c'est ça.
> 
> ...



mdrrrrr...
désolé mon maitre!...mais tu m'as appris a fighter tout ce qui bouge et now j'ai les poings qui s'ennuient....et cette volonté prédatrice de les retourner contre leur bienfaiteur!
je m'agenouille et t'en demande pardon...grand Sachem!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Putain on peut jamais y filer des points verts à cet enviandé !!!

C'est pas marrant !


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu sais quoi ? blablabla...





			
				Sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu sais quoi ? gnagnagna...



J'adore :love: On dirait Shirley et Dino !


----------



## Freelancer (22 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love: On dirait Shirley et Dino !



ou les deux du muppet show


----------



## brome (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je suis moi même entrain d'écrire ma thèse sur "Le vide et ses nombreuses applications".


Sujet débattu il y a plus de 2000 ans par Lao Tseu dans le Tao Te Ching, chapitre 11.
Moi, je dis ça, c'est juste pour la bibliographie de ta thèse, au cas où.


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love: On dirait Shirley et Dino !


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je suis là, j'en ai vu des fins...



Moi qui pensais, à te lire, que tu avais surtout vu des pas fins !


----------



## Spyro (23 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais, à te lire, que tu avais surtout vu des pas fins !


C'est lui qu'est pas fin, ça doit être pour ça qu'il est toujours là.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Et pourtant...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Sujet débattu il y a plus de 2000 ans par Lao Tseu dans le Tao Te Ching, chapitre 11.
> Moi, je dis ça, c'est juste pour la bibliographie de ta thèse, au cas où.


Tu veux dire que tous les spams "enlarge your penis" viennent de là ????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tous les spams "enlarge your penis" viennent de là ????


 
Nân! Ils viennent souvent du fait que tu as oublié qu'un jour, tu as laissé ton adresse sur un site de torche... A la suite d'une annonce qui disait "Get free pics of teens dildoing"


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

merci j'avais perdu le bookmark !


----------



## bebert (23 Juin 2005)

Ça devient glandiose ici !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Quand on parle de gland...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand on parle de gland...


 
Par un curieux phénomène inéxpliqué, il semblerait qu'on ne les trouve pas uniquement sous les chênes...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Hé non...



Le gland est multiforme... pluridisciplinaire...

Il s'insinue partout, accueilli à bras ouvert par ses semblables, ou repoussé par ceux qui sont ses semblables mais ne le savent pas (les pires...).

En fait, comme moi , le gland est en chacun de vous...


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient glandiose ici !!!



Avec un intervenant qui a "Brome" comme pseudo, on se demande si on va voir le bout !


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Par un curieux phénomène inéxpliqué, il semblerait qu'on ne les trouve pas uniquement sous les chênes...



Déjà qu'entre les chênes verts, les pédonculés, les pubescents, c'est pas la variété qui manque !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient glandiose ici !!!



Ceci étant dit, que ce soit mon grand ami Bebert (hum, hum...) qui dise ça... je trouve ça un peu fort  de café...

Mais bon...

On m'a dit de pas y faire de la peine... gna gna...

Alors bon, passons.


----------



## bebert (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, que ce soit mon grand ami Bebert (hum, hum...) qui dise ça... je trouve ça un peu fort  de café...



Je suis étonné que mon gland ami sonny soit étonné ! 
Euh, quel est le gland qui t'as dit de ne pas me faire de la peine ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé non...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les sangliers en raffolent...   
qui disait qu'en chaque homme il y a un porc qui sommeille ?...


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

plutot les porcelettes et autres divines gorettes que les porc..enfin en général.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, que ce soit mon grand ami Bebert (hum, hum...) qui dise ça... je trouve ça un peu fort  de café...
> 
> Mais bon...
> 
> ...



Toujours aussi glandiloquant, mon bon Sonny !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juin 2005)

Je vois que l'intellect troue encore les plafonds aujourd'hui ici... :rateau:  :modo: :casse:


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parfois nos forums sont atteints de crise de nioubitude aiguë.
> Pas ici, pas au bar. Ici, des nioubies, y'en a toujours de nouveaux, et tellement de vieux nioubes.
> Non, ailleurs, dans ce monde virtuel ignoré de beaucoup d'entre vous, dans nos forums techniques.
> Un nioubie de forums techniques, c'est jamais très méchant. C'est surtout fatiguant.
> ...




On s'éloigne un peu du sujet, non ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> qui disait qu'en chaque homme il y a un porc qui sommeille ?...



*Est-ce*
 un appel à l'anthropophagisme ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On s'éloigne un peu du sujet, non ?


 Merci 


C'est que vous commencez vraiment a tomber dans le "caca-pipi" ici :rateau:

Rien de glorieux, franchement


----------



## the.new be (23 Juin 2005)

pour retourner au sujet: sauvons ,les nioubes ,ne les exterminons pas... un secours populaire et a créer.


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juin 2005)

Bravo Mon Ami !!


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

the.new be a dit:
			
		

> pour retourner au sujet: sauvons ,les nioubes ,ne les exterminons pas... un secours populaire et a créer.



Dis moi Juju...

Avoir un premier pseudo qui frise à peine les 100 messages et en créer un nouveau histoire d'être plus nioub que nioub et de pouvoir se répondre entre les deux, ca devient pathologique, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avoir un premier pseudo qui frise à peine les 100 messages et en créer un nouveau histoire d'être plus nioub que nioub et de pouvoir se répondre entre les deux, ca devient pathologique, non ?



Allons, allons, montre-toi un peu plus compréhensif mon loup. Après tout, ce n'est tout de même pas le premier grand malade qui traîne par ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> C'est que vous commencez vraiment a tomber dans le "caca-pipi" ici :rateau:
> ...



N'hésite surtout pas à donner l'exemple...


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juin 2005)

* Je ne souffre pas des hommes qui m'insultent ;
je souffre des hommes qui m'indignent. »*, ( c'est vraiment ça)


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Et oui mais c'est trop tard.


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons, montre-toi un peu plus compréhensif mon loup. Après tout, ce n'est tout de même pas le premier grand malade qui traîne par ici.



Fais gaffe quand même : il habite dans le Sud-Ouest...


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne souffre pas des hommes qui m'insultent ;*
> *je souffre des hommes qui m'indignent. »*, ( c'est vraiment ça)


 
Sonny, tu t'y met pour l'indigner ou on le laisse a SM ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe quand même : il habite dans le Sud-Ouest...



À l'ouest, je m'en doutais tout de même un peu.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, tu t'y met pour l'indigner ou on le laisse a SM ?



Bof... plus trop envie...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, tu t'y met pour l'indigner ou on le laisse a SM ?



On ne laisse personne à SM !  On me laisse SM... :love:

PS : Salut Bassou, content de te croiser. 
PS 2 : J'entends déjà les autres : "Et nous, on sent le pâté ?" La réponse est oui.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Ouais enfin y a paté et paté..


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> PS 2 : J'entends déjà les autres : "Et nous, on sent le pâté ?" La réponse est oui.



Ça y est, tu t'es débouché le nez ?


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin y a paté et paté..



kikou mon papounet!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne laisse personne à SM !  On me laisse SM... :love:
> 
> PS : Salut Bassou, content de te croiser.
> PS 2 : J'entends déjà les autres : "Et nous, on sent le pâté ?" La réponse est oui.


 
Salut mon loulou :love:

On se recroisera bientôt sur ichat j'espere  (pas avant samedi, j'ai pas de mac depuis 1 semaine :'( )


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de mac depuis 1 semaine :'( )



Tu t'es mis à ton compte cochonne !!!


----------



## juju palavas (23 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, tu t'y met pour l'indigner ou on le laisse a SM ?


JE CROYAIS VOUS APPORTER UN PEU DE LUMIERE (TAMISEE) c&#8217;est bon, je me retire devant vous érudits rester dans votre ghetto . laisser moi a SM,je prefére son humour que les dieux du forum vous bennissent


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es mis à ton compte cochonne !!!


 
bawi, tu voulais pas me sponsoriser


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> laisser moi a SM,je prefére son humour que les dieux du forum vous bennissent


Voyez l'travail ? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyez l'travail ? :love:




*forcément*
t'as perdu 10000 messages au compteur

ça rapproche...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyez l'travail ? :love:



Dis-moi, ma poule, on t'aime toujours autant depuis que tu n'as plus 17 points à offrir ?  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2005)

Héhé, supermoquette...    
Et bien, il s'en est passé des choses durant mes vacances.  
Moi, j'ai pris mes 5 kg portugais comme d'habitude.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103346

Le "membre junior" auteur de cette perle a eu son coup de boule vert bien fluo...
Ca en meriterait plusieurs d'affilée!


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bof... plus trop envie...




toi tu vieillis aussi, hein...

... triste ça...


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne laisse personne à SM !  On me laisse SM... :love:
> 
> PS : Salut Bassou, content de te croiser.
> PS 2 : J'entends déjà les autres : "Et nous, on sent le pâté ?" La réponse est oui.


 sauf certains qui sentent le foi gras


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sauf certains qui sentent le foi gras



De luxe !  Mais je n'ai aucun mérite, ici, ce sont les oies qu'on gave, pas l'inverse.  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De luxe !  Mais je n'ai aucun mérite, ici, ce sont les oies qu'on gave, pas l'inverse.  :love:



Ah, c'est donc ça ... Gaver est devenu une seconde nature, chez toi.


----------

